#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-29
<blake> can someone help me with sound on my rpi
<danny_> sound never works
<blake> it works with raspian not mate
<danny_> I'm just dumb and bitter
<yanflap> anyone knows how to move backslash "\" to the button next to "z" ? it is currently next to "Enter"
<yanflap> US layout
<alkisg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, and select the layout that matches your keyboard
<yanflap> thank you, although it didn't do it :/
<alkisg> Which layout did you select?
<yanflap> English (US)
<alkisg> $ setxkbmap -queryrules:      evdev
<alkisg> model:      pc105
<alkisg> layout:     us
<alkisg> variant:    olpc2
<alkisg> Sorry bad paste: $ setxkbmap -query
<alkisg> rules:      evdev model:      pc105 layout:     us variant:    olpc2
<alkisg> You can play with model, layout and variant
<alkisg> The dpkg-reconfigure command shows dialogs for all 3 of them
<aten> Hello dear friend
<aten> Are u here?
<binacity> hi,i have a question!!
<binacity> can i install windows on this software ?
<binacity> i mean can i use windows on this software?
<binacity> can i boot and run windows ?
<ubuntu-mate> 77
<jere> ?
<Blackisle> weird pm from ubuntu-mate?
<ouroumov> ?
<adrian> Hi
<adrian> There seems to be a few problems with the window manager
<Guest6280> Hola
<markus__> mal nette grüße in die runde
<beynav> anyone around?
<ouroumov> beynav, hi
<beynav> hi, I was just looking for some quick answers as to whether something like widgets exist for mate? I found screenlets but apparently that is no longer supported? Is there anything similar that is?
<ouroumov> Ehm, I don't know sorry. Maybe ask the Forums? (Usually response time is quite fast)
<ouroumov> ( And I mean, those forums here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/ )
<armando_> anyone here?
<ouroumov> sure
<courd> hey, i am new to ubuntu and new to raspberry pi. I just installed ubuntu mate, i resized the file system, started downloading software that i like to use, but i noticed i wasnt gettig any audio over my hdmi port. i imagined that the setting to switch over to hdmi audio output would be in the audio settings since since this is the main way that everyone connects thier raspberry pi, but the setting is nowhere to be found. do you ha
<ouroumov> hi courd
<courd> hey, thanks for letting me know you are here :)
<ouroumov> the last of your message was cut off courd, also please check the forums ( https://ubuntu-mate.community/ ) - I believe many rpi users have posted about sound issues. (
<courd> yeah, i googled and read a few things, someone said to try pulseaudio volume control, i ran a few scripts in terminl, but no luck yet. ill keep searching. thanks
<jj_> join
<alexarnaud> Hello all :) !
<alexarnaud> I'm using Mate 1.8 with multiple screens and panels on all the screen.
<alexarnaud> Do you know why when I unplug a screen all the panels are on the remain screen ?
<ouroumov> hello alexarnaud
<alexarnaud> hello ouroumov :)
<ouroumov> alexarnaud, are you using Ubuntu MATE ?
<alexarnaud> ouroumov: I'm using Debian 8.5 with Mate
<alexarnaud> ouroumov: I'm using it for accessibility reasons (visual-impairment).
<ouroumov> alexarnaud, in that case, maybe that would be a better question for the #mate channel. Current supported versions of Ubuntu MATE use MATE 1.12.1
<sixwheeledbeast> #mate maybe best for that question
<sixwheeledbeast> oh
<alexarnaud> ouroumov, sixwheeledbeast: you're right but is the behavior appear on your mate version?
<sixwheeledbeast> Never tried MATE with multiple screens TBH
<ouroumov> alexarnaud, I'm unable to check at the moment (I have no dual screen setup here)
<sixwheeledbeast> I have a large screen and flick between workspaces
<manoj_> hi
<sixwheeledbeast> bye
<alexarnaud> ouroumov: sixwheeledbeast: thanks you very much for your quicks replies
<sixwheeledbeast> alexarnaud: np
<ouroumov> alexarnaud, no problem. Just FYI you might have to wait a while and stay connected to the channel for anyone to answer your query.
<chebit> hello, I have problem with installation ubuntu mate. My pc is old And don't haven support for video card
<chebit> but, ubuntu 12.04 work fine
<chebit> with the process update... sistem crash.. I need Help for know some alternavite
<chebit> alternative
<ouroumov> hi chebit
<ouroumov> chebit, can you boot the live USB?
<chebit> yes
<chebit> I can,
<chebit> The Lubuntu is it more light that Ubuntu Mate ?
<chebit> do you know?
<nomic> no
<nomic> use mate
<nomic> mate is better supported than lubuntu
<rahtgaz> nomic: sorry, but that is not correct. Lxde has as good a support as MATE
<rahtgaz> chebit: very likely it won't make a difference. Lubuntu will require less RAM on start, but you can customize Ubuntu-MATE down to 300 Mb RAM on start too
<ouroumov> chebit, what do you mean "the process update" are you doing a clean install from disk or something like an update from 12.04?
<rahtgaz> Your crash on process update needs to be investogated
 * rahtgaz agrees with ouroumov. 'Please explain better what is happening, chebit'
<mostafa12> hello
<jack__> hello
<Akuli> hello jack__
<jsphillips86> The Minecraft installer in the boutique isn't working
<jsphillips86> http://pastebin.com/m4qJZ0BV
<Akuli> seems like the installer is old
<Akuli> http://askubuntu.com/questions/764147/trying-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-16-04
<sixwheeledbeast> I imagine the minecraft on boutique is old
<sixwheeledbeast> jsphillips86: the website has been updated and looking at your logs this is why it could have failed
<jsphillips86> Yeah, that's what I figured.
<jsphillips86> I'm getting it going manually
<sixwheeledbeast> jsphillips86:  I installed it manually without a PPA, just doesn't show in applications
<Akuli> you can create your own .desktop file to add it there if you want to
<sixwheeledbeast> Yep just make a launcher with   java -jar /home/[user]/[location]/Minecraft.jar
<jsphillips86> I'm going to make a script in /opt
<Akuli> /usr/share/applications is full of example .desktop files
<Akuli> you can also create one in ~/.local/share/applications
<Akuli> if you want it user-wide
<sixwheeledbeast> you'll also need the latest java 1.8.0 openjre here
<jsphillips86> I'm using the oracle one since it is recommended
<sixwheeledbeast> ok, works fine on openjre. Had no issues server or client
<jsphillips86> K. It's setup. Just need to get nvidia card going and/or bumblebee
<jsphillips86> actually, MC is running 60 fps on the intel card. Might just skip using nvidia
<Guest90610> hey guys im having issues reversing the polarity of my mainframe
<Guest90610> jk, I can't find playonlinux in the software manager
<Guest90610> any ideas?
<simon_> hello,whz wont chromium start up on mz pi_
<rahtgaz>  y key broken?
<mate|63527> Hi! :). What's on the agenda?
<mate|63527> Does anyone know when ubuntu-MATE 16.10 is out of Beta?
<mate|63527> Anyone?
<mate|63527> O.K. This isn't working....Bye. :-(
<mate|72115> hello everybody
<mate|72115> someone can help me please?
<Asriel> Compiz isn't appearing in mate tweak after installation. hep?
<Asriel> *help
<DarkPsydeLord> hi :)
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-30
<liujing> anick
<liujing> #anick Kaisya
<Kaisya> haha
 * Kaisya haha
<lukedcypher> Hey guys!! really need ur help! using a Lenovo Z50... having probs with the bluetooth.. it's showing up on the screen but never connects when I click on "turn bluetooth on" .
<lukedcypher> tried searching on the forums but couldn't find a solution
<lukedcypher> plz help :)
<ouroumov> lukedcypher, you should google stuff using the output of "lshw -C network" or "inxi -N", see the driver for your wifi card
<ouroumov> "ubuntu <card model> <driver>" is usually a good start
<lukedcypher> cool! found the adapter name.. now i guess i should download the linux version of the dirver? sorry if my questionss are too stupid... im a newbie
<zmaj> hi. I got one question
<headcat79> When I dock and undock my laptop to docking station the screen freezes up anyone having similar issues 14.04
<headcat79> 14.04 everything worked without issue
<headcat79> could dock and undock my laptop to docking station and display would never freeze up
<Alex21> Hello
<Alex21> IS anyone online?
<alkisg> Alex21: 97 persons in the channel
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<erfan> I have problem with ubuntu-mate graphics. it usually shows menus and items with another color and someties shows only a white square instead of things. could you help e please?
<erfan> I have problem with ubuntu-mate graphics. it usually shows menus and items with another color and someties shows only a white square instead of things. could you help me please?
<erfan> can anyone help e please?
<erfan> :(
<enderb> Hi
<ouroumov> hi enderb
<enderb> How are you?
<enderb> I have a concern
<enderb> My system is not properly recovered after being suspended
<ouroumov> It happens, and that's usually hardware-dependent
<ouroumov> This netbook for example suspends and resumes flawlessly
<enderb> Im have a lenovo z40-70
<ouroumov> enderb, you should google the laptop model and "ubuntu", see if you can find any bug reports on launchpad or on the forums
<enderb> Thanks you
<erfan> I have problem with ubuntu-mate graphics. it usually shows menus and items with another color and someties shows only a white square instead of things. could you help e please?
<ouroumov> erfan, can you provide a screenshot or something?
<ouroumov> Also you can post about this on our forums (more exposure) : https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<Tintomatic> Here in the U.S. the National Weather Service shutdown the website that the Weather Report panel applet was using. Does anyone know if it is being opr has been updated?
<splashing> 你好
<ubuntu-mate> hi everyone
<ubuntu-mate> i wonder why nobody ever says anything in this chatroom lol
<marq> sshh! :D
<TaZeR2> guys im having a weird problem i cant shutdown or reboot my system
<TaZeR2> getting errors like failed to start reboot.target trancation is destructive
<TaZeR2> shut down from the menu brings me to the logon screen and shutdown from there does nothing
<TaZeR2> and all command line options give me simular errors
<ubuntu-mate> have you tried to halt the system from terminal?
<TaZeR2> yes i get those destructive tranaction errors
<TaZeR2> some weird stuff i cant figure it out, install is fairly fresh and up to date
<ubuntu-mate> have you exited from the gui to the terminal? i think its ctrl alt f4
<ubuntu-mate> try halt shutdown or reboot
<TaZeR2> hmm pressing that gave me a blackscreen with nothing on it
<TaZeR2> i can go back into desktop gui though
<TaZeR2> with f7
<TaZeR2> acting really weird...
<ubuntu-mate> yeah
<TaZeR2> i think just did a kernel upgrade yesterday
<TaZeR2> and i didnt reboot yet
<TaZeR2> and i think i did apt-get autoremove
<TaZeR2> could that be a problem?
<ubuntu-mate> i am sorry but im not sure what to do, i ran out of options
<TaZeR2> i guess ill pull the power switch
<TaZeR2> and see what happens after it reboots
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<TaZeR2> was hoping someone would know
<ubuntu-mate> tell me what do you see after it rebooted
<ubuntu-mate> maybe i can help
<TaZeR2> sure, sec
<ubuntu-mate> what version of linux are you running exactly?
<TaZeR2> whatever the latest is for 16.04 lts
<ubuntu-mate> i am running the same
<TaZeR2> seems to have booted normally
<ubuntu-mate> what are your computer s' specs?
<TaZeR2> its a hp mini 210 netbook, single core atom n450
<TaZeR2> kernel 4.4.0-31
<ubuntu-mate> i am running it on an hp elitebook 2530p with 4 gigs of ram and a core 2 vpro from the live cd and i have no issues
<TaZeR2> apt-get says i have linux kernel being held back, so i think i need to do some updates
<TaZeR2> let me reboot before i start
<TaZeR2> see if thats working
<TaZeR2> ok it seems to be working normally now
<ubuntu-mate> how much ram do you have?
<TaZeR2> just a random error i guess
<TaZeR2> 2gb
<ubuntu-mate> ok, hope i helped, bye
<TaZeR2> yeap, thanks
<ouroumov> Tintomatic, yeah it's been reported on the forums. If you're using the MATE 1.14 PPA there's a good chance you'll have a fix coming your way.
<ouroumov> Tintomatic, see https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/weather-applets-inop/8435/
<ubuntu-mate> Good morning
<slimbook> hey there! I´ve got a question. Pretty basic, but what the hell. How do I create shortcuts on my desctop?
<ubuntu-mate> ebuntu-mat
<slimbook> ?
<gilyu> hola
<akira> olá
<logical> Hi, how can I make when I rick click then go create new document to have writer and calc
<alkisg> logical: go to any application you like (e.g. writer), then save an empty file to your ~/Templates folder
<alkisg> And it will show up in the menu
<logical> ok i will try
<logical> It shows up, thank you a lot  :D
<alkisg> You're welcome
<logical> just one more question, is it possible to install KDEs pdf reader ?
<alkisg> Of course, but it will also install a lot of kde dependencies, which will make it a bit slower to start up and use a little more ram, nothing significant though
<logical> ok, thx for info
<swift110> hey all
<oswriter> hey swift
<swift110> how are you oswriter
<oswriter> beta testing 16.10.. think i fount my first bug. lol
<oswriter> *found
<swift110> oh ok cool
<swift110> oswriter: in Lubuntu I have a problem with my laptop restarting itslef
<oswriter> hmm. haven't used lubuntu in awhile.
<ozkar> hhi,
<ozkar> hi
<logical> Hi, I plan to use UM in my business and I have about 10 pcs. The task these pcs do is very simple just text and table editing (libre writer and calc). Now I want to make it operates like this: they all save the main data to one folder, which is automatical sync with the "server pc" (it wont be a real server more like a host). What software or technique would you suggest me to make this. I was thinking to use sparkleshare (keep in mind that i am newer
<logical> to linux)
<logical> one thing to keep in mind i will have like 5 more windows pc connected and they need to have the same
<nomic> there are ubuntu forums for in-depth questions
<nomic> networking on linux is nfs
<reptarius> hi
<nomic> integraiton with with windows (network) = samba
<logical> Ok nomic, I will go with forum, thank you :D
<logical> hi reptarius
<reptarius> what are you doing at the moment?
<nomic> ubuntu mate forums / ubuntu forums .. networks are easily set up on linux, with NFS (minutes)
<nomic> samba = smb
<nomic> In computer networking, Server Message Block (SMB), one version of which was also known as Common Internet File System (CIFS, /ˈsɪfs/), operates as an application-layer network protocol mainly used for providing shared access to files, printers, and serial ports and miscellaneous communications between nodes on a ...
<nomic> what windows uses to get through to linux
<nomic> http://www.control-escape.com/linux/lx-samba.html   Networking Windows & Linux   logical
<nomic> http://www.itpro.co.uk/87709/setting-up-a-linux-server-on-a-windows-network
<nomic> http://www.computernetworkingnotes.com/network-administrations/samba-server.html  How to configure samba server in Linux
<nomic> use nfs
<nomic> which gets the network setup firstly
<nomic> nfs server software to install = "sudo apt-get install nfs-server nfs-common portmap"
<nomic> clients nfs-common portmap (install)
<nomic> on server /etc/exports (file)
<nomic> used to define directories that are shared (1 line for each directory)
<nomic> /home/homedir 192.168.1.69(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)  <- exports homedir to that client ip
<nomic> from client
<nomic> sudo mount 192.168.1.70:/home/homedir /home/homedir/mountpointdir -o rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr,noatime    <- after -o = optimisations
<nomic> that is a command issued from client mounts dir from server
<logical> Wow, thank you for your time I really appreciate it,  but how can I keep one folder shared on all pcs and synced, I don't want that the folder is located on server and all can manipulate it, I want that all have the same folder copied to their hdd and when something changes it syncs with all pcs on the network
<nomic> mebbe use crontab
<nomic> if you want to make sure they are copied at end of day
<nomic> do you want a copy at end of day
<nomic> cos otherwise its more difficult
<nomic> cron = "job scheduler"
<nomic> "synced"
<logical> what about this, offered by the ubuntu mate butique https://www.sparkleshare.org/
<nomic> for syncing it .. you really need 1 particular location
<nomic> no idea
<nomic> why not use something with cloud storate
<nomic> then server isn't issue
<logical> yea i could use something like dropbox or google but in time it will fill up the space and requiers internet,
<nomic> why can't you just set up a server (on linux)
<logical> I rly appreciate your time, thank you for all this advices, I am going to read the links you sent me and prepare to try it out tomorrow
<logical> Because I dont know :P
<nomic> having synchronously updated files on every client is messy
<logical> Yes but it will also work as a backup
<nomic> if they are in a singular server, location, clients access them -- locking / security issues are taken care of
<nomic> understand what locking is?
<nomic> how would you know if two clients access/update the same file
<logical> no
<nomic> why you need a server
<nomic> "locking"
<nomic> set up nfs network, simply - way I told you -- then look @ getting windows integrated
<nomic> nfs network server
<logical> ok, I will follow your advice
<nomic> nfs = "network filing system"
<logical> thank you again
#ubuntu-mate 2016-08-31
<ishan> hi
<ishan> anybody here
<al__> Good morning, peoples!
<alkisg> Good morning al__
<al__> Whats going on, my man?
<alkisg> al__: this channel is for ubuntu support questions, not for general chat
<alkisg> If you want offtopic chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<al__> Is anyone familiar with nVidia driver installation, and dual GPU/dual monitor setup on MATE 16?
<logical> Hi, today when I turned on my pc in the pictures folder all images have some xmp file next to it, here is a screenshot http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1472644269.png
<rahtgaz> seems like something a picture manager would do. Have you installed anything from Adobe lately?
<rahtgaz> check this list for possible applications doing that stupid thing to your collection: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Metadata_Platform#Support_and_acceptance
<logical> emm no i didnt install anything
<rahtgaz> well, you can safely delete those files, of course. Just keep an eye for a similar incident on the future and try to remember what you used that may have generated those files.
<rahtgaz> it's got something to do with photo managers or images in general
<mate|84147> anyone about?
<mate|84147> Ubuntu Mate 16.04  Running 1.12.1, Trying to make mouse cursor larger. Traditional gnome edits in org.gnome.desktop.interface do not seem to work
 * SuperEngineer resists temptation to suggest using binoculars ;-)
<SuperEngineer> ...7 instead recommends looking in accesibilty options,; perhaps there may be something there?
<mate|84147> SE: location?
<mate|84147> Assistive Technologies, covers SensitivitesAcceleration and such.  no size
<Tintomatic> Is anyoneelse unable to set the desktop background to a solid color?
<mate|84147> Tint... same boat as you.
<Tintomatic> I can put any picture up, but not a color or gradient. I see this o both Mate 1.12 and 1.14.
<Tintomatic> is it a known problem?
<SuperEngineer> I don't know if it's im/possible.  I do know that that taking a piccy of a solid colour & setting that piccy as your background seems plausible.
<Tintomatic> SuperE: yeah, I might go that route.
<SuperEngineer> simple soloutions to the great mysteries... a speciality ;)
<server_> hello
<server_> testing 123
 * SuperEngineer wishes he had a 123 to test
<server_> sombody there
<server_> ??
<SuperEngineer> server_: "somebody" does not appear in the user list for this channel so I guess he/she is currently offline
<zjx> 1
<zjx> 1
<RFleming> Greetings and other salutations!
<oswriter> Same to you, RFleming
<RFleming> How goes it?
 * RFleming hopes he doesn't get ticketed by the 'off-topic' police.
<ouroumov> It's loosely enforced here.
<ouroumov> Especially when there's no active help requests
<oswriter> if we want to stay on-topic i have been testing the 16.10 beta.. so far the computer hasn't exploded, so that's a good sign.
<ouroumov> That's true. Good for you then. :D
<ouroumov> Actually Wimpy's described 16.10 as the most boring releases ever
<oswriter> Wimpy is always the master of the undersell lol
<ouroumov> So they're unlikely to cause unscheduled rapid combustions
<RFleming> What all is it?  The move to 1.14 and better gtk3 support?
<oswriter> i noticed it does look a little sharper, i assume that's the gtk3
<ouroumov> RFleming, no, actually it's not GTK3 support, it's GTK3 transition, full on.
<Akuli> i wonder whats going to happen to all the awesome gtk 2 applications i ise
<Akuli> use
<RFleming> oswriter, the only thing I care about (MATE wise) are separate panel icon support, so I can have monochrome icons in my panel :)
<oswriter> RFleming, I hear ya, I like a good monochrome icon set myself
<RFleming> I like pretty colour icons in caja, but I'd like all notification icons to look the same :)
<RFleming> but I guess that's gnome2 style :)
<RFleming> is mir rolling out in 16.10?
<RFleming> or has it been pushed back again?
<oswriter> i hadn't heard anything about mir in 16.10
<oswriter> i know fedora is shipping wayland by default in its next release
<RFleming> Has anyone else noticed that when Canonical goes away from what everyone else does... they end up going back to what everyone else does?
<RFleming> upstart comes to mind
<RFleming> I understand they want a unified ds for cross-platform compatibility... but could that not have been achieved with wayland?
 * RFleming shrugs
<RFleming> Sorry... should not talk politics in chat
<RFleming> :)
<ouroumov> It's on-topic, and there's no "don't say bad stuff against canonical" rule.
<RFleming> ouroumov: true, but it's one of those polarizing topics.
<RFleming> So for giggles yesterday, I tried to upgrade an old production server... running Intrepid :)
<RFleming> I wanted to see how far I could get with it still functioning.
<oswriter> How did it go?
<RFleming> I went Intrepid->Jaunty->Karmic->Lucid ... then the wheels fell off
<RFleming> I could not get do-release-upgrade to go from lucid to precise
<ouroumov> haha
<oswriter> heh
<RFleming> I've never had apt prompt me before to answer 'Yes, do as I say!'
<RFleming> it was fun though
<RFleming> I think what made it go as far as it did, was the fact it's an old Ubuntu Server install, with minimal modifications done to it.  It was running CVS with the xinetd superserver
<Akuli> RFleming, getting apt to ask you do that is easy
<Akuli> just remove some package that your system absolutely needs to run, like dpkg or apt itself
<Akuli> (no, don't do that)
<RFleming> lol
<Akuli> i do prefer aptitude though
<Akuli> its just awesome in many ways
<RFleming> Yeah...
<Akuli> perfect translations to finnish, curses interface, built-in minesweeper...
<RFleming> gcc needs minesweeper :)
<Akuli> it doesn't moo, but it does have an easter egg :)
<Akuli> i mean aptitude
<RFleming> I would have beat it when I was compiling linux under Gentoo on a dual core AMD Athlon 64 X2 :)
 * RFleming is feeding cats as an easter egg on my Android 7 phone :)
<RFleming> an interesting easter egg in Nougat
<RFleming> one of these days I should just alias apt to aptitude
<RFleming> Oh god... I need eye-bleach!
<RFleming> http://thelobbytx.tripod.com/index.html
<RFleming> I can't believe we made web pages look like that
<RFleming> the horror!
<blinko> Hi, I want to install ubuntu mate on an old laptop that comes with two hard drives. I would like to configure the system to use lvm 2 volume groups. I can't do it via the gui is there a way to install everything manually from the terminal?
<Akuli> you can do anything from the terminal you can do from the gui
<Akuli> you could use this with ubuntu https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apds03.html.en
<Akuli> but its going to be difficult
<Akuli> so i'd just recommend getting an ubuntu mini.iso and using that
<Akuli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<blinko> ok, thanks.
<blinko> I'll give it a shot
<Akuli> after installing with your mini.iso you want to change your /etc/apt/sources.list to ubuntu mate stuff
<Akuli> and run a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Akuli> then you should be able to install ubuntu-mate-desktop and it should work
<blinko> Akuli: Thanks :)
<Akuli> if you have any trouble with that ask me :)
<Akuli> i would actually recommend you do that with 14.04 if the computer is old
<Akuli> 14.04 will be supported until 2019
<blinko> It is not that old, my cousin got a new computer and he says that windows is slow so I am trying to get him to try linux :).
<Akuli> one problem you might run into is that the old computer probably doesn't boot from a usb stick
<Akuli> but thats easy to work around
<blinko> It does I already tried it
<Akuli> oh :) there you go
<Akuli> its not that old then
<RFleming> Curious question.  Why would anyone still use LVM when filesystems like btrfs and zfs are available?
<RFleming> wasn't LVM kinda a stop-gap type measure to offer features missing in the EXT series of filesystems?
<RFleming> ... don't get me wrong, I'm still using EXT4 without LVM
<alkisg> btrfs has a lot of issues, it's not really ready for wide use
<Akuli> i don't really care about what filesystem i run :D
<Akuli> its ext4 without lvm
<alkisg> Ah, you haven't yet lost 10 years of valueable data, that's why :D
<Akuli> i don't really have anything valuable
<Akuli> all i care about is my programming projects and they're all in github and cloned on many computers
<RFleming> alkisg: if you've lost 10 years of valuable data, you haven't been doing backups
<RFleming> and if you've only had one backup source... well :)
<allanViking> I've been trying to google this to no avail, but is it possible to switch my stock ubuntu 16.04 LTS running mate-desktop into Ubuntu Mate 16.10 beta? I have everything mounted via chroot in livecd atm, because I totally destroyed everything whilst trying to upgrade from 14.04->16.04. I dont want to do a fresh install, as my mate is very heavily con
<allanViking> figured and I have hundreds of apps installed
<allanViking> right now it doesnt even boot past initramfs, so im hoping to nail 2 flies with 1 stone so to speak: by upgrading to sth I've wanted for a while and during the process hopefully fixing my system
<alkisg> RFleming: yes, when that happened I couldn't afford a second hard disk :)
<RFleming> allanViking: the only thing I can think of is do-release-upgrade -d
<RFleming> but has 16.10 gone beta?  Last I knew it was still Alpha 2
<allanViking> sorry, I meant alpha
<RFleming> I don't believe do-release-upgrade -d upgrades to alpha releases
<allanViking> it seems stable enough for me, I've used alphas in the past
<allanViking> it doesnt:
<allanViking> # do-release-upgrade -d
<allanViking> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<allanViking> No new release found
<RFleming> allanViking: you can get the alpha iso and boot off of it and do an upgrade
<RFleming> I think the alpha installer will allow that
<allanViking> RFleming: will it keep all my current apps and settings for mate?
<RFleming> allanViking: it should
<RFleming> no promises though.  It is alpha :)
<allanViking> haha :D
<RFleming> allanViking: you have a good backup?
<allanViking> maybe its better to upgrade my stock 16.04 into Ubuntu Mate 16.04 with the iso on then upgrade that into alpha?
<RFleming> Uhh... maybe
<RFleming> I hate playing with different WMs though... it always screws something up
<allanViking> I only need mate anyways
<allanViking> I've been using it since 1.6
<RFleming> you poor thing you :)
<allanViking> :D
<allanViking> but installing ubuntu-mate-desktop into a stock ubuntu will not make it into 100% the same as Ubuntu Mate ?
<RFleming> allanViking: no, it won't
<allanViking> I want everything to be GTK3, because I have HiDPI screens
<RFleming> allanViking: oooh... you're going to have a hard time with that then :)
<allanViking> I already resolved it it with xrandr scripts - I have tons of monitors with tens of combinations
<allanViking> no way any display app can manage that
<allanViking> hopefully it will stay working
<RFleming> you may need a tiling wm :)
<allanViking> I've resolved that aswell, with quicktile
<allanViking> the HiDPI screen is just 15.4" though
<allanViking> but I tile everything on my 3 screens
<RFleming> what sense is that?
<RFleming> why would anyone make a hidpi screen that small?
<allanViking> business class laptop
<RFleming> it's like making a 24" TV 4K
<allanViking> i think 24" should be atleast 4K :D
<RFleming> it must be a Dell
<allanViking> I dont understand why people dont look at pixel densitu
<allanViking> nope, Thinkpad all the way
<allanViking> IPS 3K panel
<allanViking> all other laptop panels look like **** compared to this
<allanViking> but my external monitors are old LCD's ~23", not hiDpi - configuring that was tricky at first
<RFleming> allanViking: going back to your question... I'd make a thorough backup of your system, and try to upgrade using the Mate 16.04 iso
<allanViking> RFleming: I am doing it as we speak
<allanViking> hopefully I dont loose my mate-panel settings
<RFleming> if it doesn't work out, you can just reinstall Ubuntu 16.04 and restore overtop
<allanViking> I'l try the 16.10 alpha2 upgrade route first
<allanViking> its not like its gonna break anything further on a broken system :D
<RFleming> this is true
<RFleming> OK... back to fixing vulnerabilities
<allanViking> backing up etc should be enough to keep my settings? I have my files on other disks and partitions
<RFleming> today it's mitigating a kernel bug.
<allanViking> thank you :)
<allanViking> I am hoping to one day contribute code to Mate aswell
<RFleming> allanViking: it depends on how you're backing up.  I have a shell script that makes a tar.gzip archive of everything on my system with the exception of /dev /proc and /sys... and a couple of other locatinos
<RFleming> if my system ever blows up, I install fresh, and extract over top the newly installed system and reboot.
<allanViking> I have home var and opt elsewhere and in the past I have installed a new system and then moved home and opt back, merging etc
<RFleming> allanViking: why move them?  Use bind in fstab and bind their locations to known ones
<RFleming> (assuming they're on different disks)
<makka> Hello! bit of a noob question i guess, but whats the best wau
<allanViking> I do use bind actually, I was just simplifying :p
<RFleming> Welcome makka!
<makka> way of SSH into the PI using mate?
<makka> Hello o/
<RFleming> makka: from Windows, or linux?
<makka> linux
<makka> ubuntu to be exact
<Akuli> should be pretty easy
<RFleming> ssh pi@<ipaddress>
<Akuli> of course, you want to install openssh-server on the pi first
<makka> i read you needed to install a ssh client?
<Akuli> your ubuntu will tell you if you haven't installed it
<RFleming> makka: on the Pi, you need an SSH server.  openssh-server to be exact
<Akuli> you also need to add your pi to /etc/hosts on the ubuntu
<makka> right, ill crack open a term and give it a shot
<Akuli> sounds like a lot of work, but it really is not
<RFleming> Any sys admins in here... https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-5696.  You'll want to patch that up
<ubottu> net/ipv4/tcp_input.c in the Linux kernel before 4.7 does not properly determine the rate of challenge ACK segments, which makes it easier for man-in-the-middle attackers to hijack TCP sessions via a blind in-window attack. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-5696)
<Akuli> makka, actually you don't need to have the pi in /etc/hosts if you type out its ip
<Akuli> you can find that out by running ifconfig on the pi
<makka> openssh-client is already the newest version (1:7.2p2-4).
<makka> comes preinstalled i see
<makka> derp, thats the client ^^
<makka> guess they both do actually
<makka> ah awesome, that was much simpler that it looked on reading, Thanks guys!
<makka> can i use the pi's external ip?
<Akuli> makka, i'd use the one the network is using
<Akuli> run /sbin/ifconfig on the pi to find out
<makka> if for instance i wanted to use it from work?
<Akuli> i guess you can, i've never succeeded with that though
<Akuli> you also need to allow ssh through your firewall if you use one
<Akuli> e.g. sudo ufw allow ssh
<makka> can only see an internal here, suspose i can use a website to find my ip, but that
<makka> that's dynamic right?
<makka> heh, im sure ill figure it out, afterall i was doing this stuff 10 years ago as a kid with RS servers and noip.org DNS ^^
<makka> thanks again for the help guys!
<blinko> Hello, is there another way to install ubuntu mate with custom partitioning (raid / lvm) other than doing https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apds04.html ? I am afraid the end result will differ too much from the GUI stuff.
<blinko> Is there a script or code I can look into? Thanks
<RFleming> blinko: I think the only way you'll be able to do this custom type of install, is to partition manually from the live cd, and then when you go to install chose the 'something else' option and just use the setup you've already created
<RFleming> So basically, do what you need to from the live cd, then run the installer
<mrbhardw> hi
<mrbhardw> need help from experts
<blinko> RFleming: Thanks
<RFleming> blinko: np :)
<mrbhardw> can any one plz reply ?
<RFleming> mrbhardw: we need a problem first
<mrbhardw> i have issue with my screen..
<RFleming> ask your question, then wait for your answer
<mrbhardw> it flaps when i run my laptop with external monitor
<mrbhardw> sure..
<mrbhardw> thought no one recieving my chat ..new this Linux world
<RFleming> uhh, it flaps?
<yanflap> flaps?
<mrbhardw> i mean flicker ...
<mrbhardw> same if i play any movie on vlc
<mrbhardw> does any one encounter this issue before ?
<fabio_> ciao
<mrbhardw> RFleming ??
<mrbhardw> <yanflap> ??
<RFleming> mrbhardw: I am not the expert you need
<RFleming> perhaps there are experts on video in #ubuntu
<blinko> is this it ? https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html
<mrbhardw> lmc
<mrbhardw> thanks..blinko
<mrbhardw> i will try this..
<blinko> just to be safe ask in #ubuntu as RFleming suggested
<mrbhardw> mrbhardw@MRBHARDW-IN:~$ sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-4.4.14-040414_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_all.deblinux-headers-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deblinux-image-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deb
<mrbhardw> dpkg: error processing archive linux-headers-4.4.14-040414_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_all.deblinux-headers-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deblinux-image-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deb (--install):
<mrbhardw>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<mrbhardw> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mrbhardw>  linux-headers-4.4.14-040414_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_all.deblinux-headers-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deblinux-image-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deb
<mrbhardw> mrbhardw@MRBHARDW-IN:~$
<tiox> I've already done it, but is there any reason why someone would need to add the PPA for UM's MATE 1.14 GTK3 aside from GTK3?
<ouroumov> Still haven't found one
<tiox> lol
<tiox> Well, that's sort of what I wanted to know; Maybe Martin knows since he continues to build for it.
<ouroumov> I think there's better hi-dpi support
<tiox> He has to be building the GTK3 MATE packages for some reason, right?
<ouroumov> But it's of limited interest for me because max res 1920x1080
<tiox> That could probably be it.
<tiox> I was hoping it would allow for truly transparent panels like on XFCE but nope.
<ouroumov> What does "Truly Transparent" means? :o
<tiox> Either with or without the PPA, the alpha on panels is faked unless you force the entire panel to have alpha, which would affect all parts of the panel rather than the background colour.
<tiox> If you make any panel use alpha with background colour, you don't see the content underneath the panel, but it still uses a portion of your desktop background.
<tiox> Now, on DockX, Plank, and xfce4-panel, you can use alpha and see content underneath it.
<ouroumov> By faked you mean what's behind is redraw?
<tiox> That's what I consider "True transparency" or "True alpha"; being able to see the content underneath. It's like how some terminal emulators do with fakeargb; You see the desktop background when there is nothing else opened, but the moment there is another window under it you see the desktop background still instead of the content underneath.
<ouroumov> oh
<tiox> Also, I guess it's redrawn, whatever you want to call it.
<tiox> It looks crap and dated af.
<tiox> I should provide another example some time with a Ubuntu MATE live session and install xfce4-panel just to show what I am talking about. Backport compiz, enable screensaver, make the cube rotate and take a screencap.
<tiox> (And it probably occurs in COmpton too but the cube's the easiest way I could show what I am on about.)
<tiox> Or it could be a Compiz 0.8-specific problem, like what I encountered with the dock panel robint99 maintains.
<tiox> s/dock/applet
<tiox> Grgh.
<tiox> Dock applet, rather, not dock panel lol
<ouroumov> No actually you're right.
<ouroumov> Icons behind panels get cut.
<ouroumov> In Compton
<ouroumov> It's only visible with an autohiding panel
<tiox> Wait what?
<ouroumov> Because when it's not autohide, you can't put the icon half through the panel
<tiox> So true alpha occurs ONLY with autohide?
<tiox> That seems like bullocks to me.
<ouroumov> What? No
<ouroumov> I'm saying you're right, it looks fake since the icon gets but by the background
<ouroumov> See https://i.imgur.com/uWlCR4S.png
<oswriter> So I'm using 16.10 Beta and trying to setup Keyboard Shortcuts. Everything works fine except when I try to set a shortcut for Caja. It simply doesn't work. I noticed this same issue in 16.04 but I worked around it by typing the full command path instead of just the command. But in 16.10 it doesn't work either way.
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-01
<newshound68_> hello anyone out there?
<oswriter> hi there
<newshound68_> hi, so it,s September. summer over. just managed to get logged in and installed on Pi3
<oswriter> congratulations
<newshound68_> ta. is it possible to ssh from mac?
<newshound68_> like you can with Raspbian
<oswriter> i couldn't say. i don't use a mac or a pi. lol
<newshound68_> managed to log in ubuntu mate via ssh. do i run hexchat from cmd line?
<newshound68_> TIA
<kitwar> hello! :]
<kitwar> I have a little problem, figured I might find help in here.
<kitwar> I've decided to install UbuntuMATE alongside Windows, and I've made the bad decision to only allocate it 12GB.  It now says it is full, although I did not really install anything other than the strictly necessary.
<kitwar> so I wonder:  Is there a way to increase the space allocated for UbuntuMATE|?
<mcadkins> Hello all!
<logical> Hi, is there a way to put Downloads and some other folders in the Places Menu, I tried to go right click and edit but the only menus i could edit is Applications and system    http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1472697991.png
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> oh wait wrong channel. don't know, sorry
<ali1234> check ~/.gtk-bookmarks and ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<ali1234> if you add stuff in there i think it should show on places
<ali1234> but mate might be different
<mrbhardw> hi
<siva_machina> hello
<mrbhardw> need help from experts...
<siva_machina> I may not be an expert. But I may be able to help
<mrbhardw> ok
<mrbhardw> thanks ,,
<mrbhardw> my screen is flapping..aka flickring..
<mrbhardw> any idea how to fix that,,
<alkisg> mrbhardw: what's the output of this command? put it to pastebin:
<alkisg> xrandr
<siva_machina> maybe try going to mate-tweak and having it switch to marco with compositing or compton
<mrbhardw> sure
<ouroumov> mrbhardw, can you also provide the output of the following command in a terminal: "inxi -MCG | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mrbhardw> mrbhardw@MRBHARDW-IN:~$ xrandr
<mrbhardw> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1600 x 900, maximum 32767 x 32767
<mrbhardw> eDP1 connected 1600x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 309mm x 174mm
<mrbhardw>    1600x900      60.00*+
<mrbhardw>    1440x900      59.89
<mrbhardw>    1368x768      60.00
<mrbhardw>    1360x768      59.80    59.96
<mrbhardw>    1152x864      60.00
<mrbhardw>    1280x720      60.00
<mrbhardw>    1024x768      60.00
<mrbhardw>    1024x576      60.00
<mrbhardw>    960x540       60.00
<mrbhardw>    800x600       60.32    56.25
<mrbhardw>    864x486       60.00
<mrbhardw>    800x450       60.00
<mrbhardw>    640x480       59.94
<mrbhardw>    720x405       60.00
<mrbhardw>    640x360       60.00
<ouroumov> mrbhardw, pastebin. next time. You don't ever want to paste large amount of text into this channel.
<mrbhardw> DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<siva_machina> wait!
<mrbhardw> DP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<mrbhardw> HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<mrbhardw> HDMI2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<mrbhardw> VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<siva_machina> WAIT
<siva_machina> use pastebin
<mrbhardw> mrbhardw@MRBHARDW-IN:~$ inxi -MCG | nc termbin.com 9999
<mrbhardw> http://termbin.com/f1yo
<mrbhardw> mrbhardw@MRBHARDW-IN:~$
<siva_machina> so you don't flood the chat
<mrbhardw> ohh i am sorry ..
<mrbhardw> new to linux..
<mrbhardw> how to use pastebin
<siva_machina> It's a website
<mrbhardw> ok
<siva_machina> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ouroumov> mrbhardw, your system is fully up to date?
<siva_machina> there is multiple paste bins
<siva_machina> that is one
<alkisg> mrbhardw: try what siva_machina said, i.e.: marco --no-composite --replace
<alkisg> Does this make the flickering better?
<siva_machina> yup
<siva_machina> open up Mate tweak and change it from there
<siva_machina> It may help
<mrbhardw> ok
<alkisg> No need to do it permanately, it's better from the command line
<alkisg> But ok anyway
<siva_machina> He can change it back easy
<alkisg> Sure if he doesn't lose his whole display
<alkisg> Anyway, details...
<ouroumov> alkisg, MATE Tweak inforces an automatic rollback after a few seconds
<mrbhardw> i did no composite will it work with external monitor as well..
 * siva_machina loses whole display and monitor melts
<siva_machina> oh NO what I done!
<siva_machina> whyyy
<alkisg> Hehe
<siva_machina> mrbhardw, no option for compton?
<alkisg> mrbhardw: did it stop the flickering?
<mrbhardw> https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html
<mrbhardw> one suggested me this..
<siva_machina> I forgot to ask an important question
<siva_machina> what version of Ubuntu-mate are you on?
<siva_machina> mrbhardw,
<mrbhardw> 16
<siva_machina> I awesome 16.04
<mrbhardw> ok
<siva_machina> assume
 * siva_machina can't speel apperantly
<siva_machina> spell
<mrbhardw> ok
<siva_machina> anyways Ubuntu numbers there releases by the year and month it was released
<siva_machina> like 16.04 came out in April of this year
<mrbhardw> ok so is that version is not stable for graphics ?
<siva_machina> Not what I am getting at. Just explaning the numbering system ...sense you're new
<siva_machina> anyway did mate tweak not work for you?
<mrbhardw> rebooted ...
<mrbhardw> shiva..
<siva_machina> siva*
<mrbhardw> no change in status...
<ouroumov> mrbhardw, did you go through the "Driver & Firmware" steps of Welcome -> Getting Started?
<mrbhardw> nope..
<ouroumov> Do that now
<ouroumov> Then reboot, see if it changes anything.
<mrbhardw> didnt find that option
<ouroumov> System -> Welcome
<siva_machina> it should be in the welcome menu or there should be a program called driver
<mrbhardw> its only Introduction , features, Getting Started
<ouroumov> "Getting Started"
<ouroumov> Then Driver & Firmware
<mrbhardw> got it ..
<mrbhardw> thanks..
<alexandra1982> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<ouroumov> sup
<siva_machina> hell alexandra1982
<ztane> upgraded ubuntu mate on RPI3, now as a result my configs in /etc/systemd/network/ stopped working
<ztane> no log messages or anything, they just do not seem to apply
<ztane> I wonder what's changed..
<ztane> my files were 10-inteth0.link; 10-inteth0.network, 20-exteth.link, 20 exteth0.network; trying to consistently assign inteth0 to raspberry builtin ethernet, and exteth0 for USB ether adapter
<ztane> but it looks as if systemd isn't even reading these files
<ztane> worked with versions from 2 months ago :/
<Wboson> Using Ubuntu 16.04 and Mate; Mate menus appear off monitor on all sides (top, bottom, left). Mouse moves beyond monitor border by about 1 CM.
<alkisg> Wboson: is that a tft monitor, or e.g. an old crt one?
<Wboson> Changing resolution of monitor does not impact the menu location or bring menus into visible space.
<Wboson> Older LCD Monitor using HDMI input
<alkisg> Does it also have a VGA input? If so, does the problem occur there?
<Wboson> Offers 12+ resolutions but 1080p is native
<Wboson> With analog, VGA there is an option to shrink the image but only on analog is that option available.
<Wboson> Not for DisplayMate or HDMI
<Wboson> (or whatever the large input cord is called ;)
<alkisg> It sounds like an issue with the monitor, not the operating system
<alkisg> For example, a TV of mine, has some stretching options, and it only shows all the pixels when I select "native"
<Wboson> Is there any X11 setting to define the monitor size
<alkisg> It's not about the monitor size
<alkisg> It's the monitor itself deciding to clip a border
<alkisg> The same thing happens in BIOS or in Windows, doesn't it?
<Wboson> The menus are there; they are above the visible area.
<alkisg> So you should explore all the monitor options first
<Wboson> I have tried six of 12 resolutions for HDMI 1080x720, etc.  Basically, every other setting of the HDMI resolution near 60hz
<Wboson> No, does not happen in Win
<Wboson> -- That is not accurate. The Win input used is the Display* cord. The old PC that came with the monitor. Newer PC has HDMI output no Display* or VGA outputs
<Wboson> No reason to buy adapters - maybe a reason to buy a new monitor!
<Wboson> However, isn't there an X11 or WindowManager setting to define the Window size?
<Wboson> Not resolution but size by pixels or geo
<alkisg> You can define a fake border with some xorg.conf option, sure
<alkisg> But I haven't yet seen a TFT monitor that doesn't have a "native" stretching option
<Wboson> We used to do this for XWindows on large systems and PC clients.
<Wboson> OK; maybe better than VNCServer & client suggestion
<Wboson> I will locate the xorg.conf; does it exist or must be created?
<alkisg> Eh, sure, if you were to use a fake server, you'd be way better off with xephyr instead of vncserver/client
<alkisg> It needs to be created in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. man xorg.conf for details.
<Wboson> Thank you.
<alkisg> And since the issue is not related to ubuntu-mate, you can also ask in #ubuntu-x about it
<alkisg> i think you'll need "virtual" and "viewport", but I'm not sure
<alkisg> Why don't you put a VGA cable instead, if the monitor really doesn't have a proper setting for hdmi?
<Wboson> There is no VGA on the PC
<Wboson> Only video out is HDMI
<Wboson> Thanks.
<alkisg> You're welcome
<Wboson> I will explore the X11 options; into already.
<alkisg> Wboson: btw, you don't have an nvidia (so that nvidia-settings would be available),do you?
<kiran_> How do you install Sophos?
<gordon> hi
<ouroumov> hi gordon
<ElPresidente> yay
<ouroumov> yoy
<ElPresidente> yey
<tiox> Mentioning this for the heck of it; soreau is working on making Static work with Expo.
<tiox> So for those who backported Compiz you may need to do some more dicking around with Git, but if you want to have a terminal always open even in Expo that may be coming near.
<allanViking> is there an alternative url to download 16.10 beta1 from? the url on the site just downloads until 7.9MB and then stops
<allanViking> this url: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.10/beta-1/ubuntu-mate-16.10-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso
<rahtgaz> try a download manager like uget
<allanViking> wget failed too
<allanViking> theres no uget for ubuntu livecd
<rahtgaz> hmm... maybe curl with --retry 999 and --retry-max-time 0
<allanViking> cool, already 9M :D
<allanViking> thx
<allanViking> now it failed at 140MB
<allanViking> is there a net installer or sth I could use whilst having my laptop mounted in chroot? it has a broken ubuntu atm
<allanViking> it has ubuntu 16.04. What would happen if I just changed it apt sources to Ubuntu Mate 16.04 or 16.10 ?
<ricotz> allanViking, better use "do-release-upgrade -d"
<ouroumov> allanViking, you can just restart the download using wget -c
<ricotz> or "wget -c http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.10/beta-1/ubuntu-mate-16.10-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso"
<ouroumov> Or you know, use the torrent
<allanViking> my isp has banned torrents and I cant get into my vps, because for some reasons my ssh keys dont work in chroot
<rahtgaz> isp banning torrents is perhaps the most horrible thing i've heard in a while. Amazing the behavior of these ISP. so anti-consumer is not even funny
<rahtgaz> you are having lots of problems connecting to that address, allanViking. curl failed because you actually exhausted the 999 retries, which seems to mean either a problem with some router in the way, or your ISP actively killing the connection
<TwoNotes> Next they will ban email because you might use it to send spam
<rahtgaz> this isn't going to solve your problem now, but frankly switch ISP
<rahtgaz> indeed TwoNotes
<rahtgaz> bet they aren't banning torrents in their offices though. Where they can download all the crap they want including linux isos and films, because you know... torrents are evil
<skyrim> hi
<skyrim> hiiiiii
<skyrim> anyone?
<rahtgaz> just ask, if you have anything to ask.
<skyrim> i dont know
<skyrim> do any one know playonlinux?
<skyrim> it's bugged idk how to fix it
<skyrim> it's just freezing af on the loading
<rahtgaz> nope. sorry, don't use it. keep around for a while. someone might know and they'll see the post
<skyrim> ah okay thanks
<rahtgaz> right
<mate69247> hello, i found the topmenu applet not to be working reliably. it sometimes just vanishes. also applications like firefox don't work at all
<ovlet> anyone played w/ the fonts settings on UM xenial?
<ovlet> I noticed some flakiness
<ovlet> as in, you touch it and things go apeshit
<BlackPanx> hello guys
<ovlet> huy BlackPanx
<BlackPanx> i have a question... when i dock my ubuntu mate laptop, sometimes screen shows up on external monitor, sometimes it doesnt and sometimes whole laptop freezes. could someone point me into right direction on where to find solution for this kind of behaviour
<BlackPanx> it seems to be direcly linked to drivers and kernel... maybe i should ask there? it's kinda hard to debug, since no message gets written in dmesg or so...
<ovlet> BlackPanx. first identify exact machine specs so ypu can browse the bug reports w/ that info: inxi -MCG
<BlackPanx> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/418924/72738482/raw/
<BlackPanx> i should check intel's website maybe... this broadwell driver is mega buggy, i suspect it has something to do with it.
<victor__> how to access root account
<victor__> how to do partition after installing mate
<victor__> can any one help me regarding this
<drakej> hi
<drakej> what's up .
<mate|11940> how to check for software
<ztane> 1604 problems with systemd .link files, I constantly have mac-address generated interface names on RPI3, anyone have any idea?
<ztane> it seemed to work with state-of-the-art system 3 months ago but since apt-get upgrade, now stopped working
<Qommand0r> isn't it 1607 instead of 1604?
<Qommand0r> ah wait, nm
<Qommand0r> for some reason i thought i was in another channel
<ztane> hmm for some reason the udev rules are completely ----ed
<ztane> for net
<ztane> first of all, I had to remove 73-usb-net-by-mac.rules because it was forcing enx321123123123-style names on all of my ethernets (Raspberry PI) :/
<ztane> but even then, my systemd .link stuff is not run, or it doesn't take effect
<mate69247> hello, i just realized, the mate install gimped my arch installation
<mate69247> i can boot mate, windows, but arch gives me kernel panic
<mate69247> so why? no other distro ever changed anothers distros boot capabilities for me ever
<Akuli> i guess arch just screwed itself up
<Akuli> which doesn't surprise me at all
<mate69247> why should it have? it just happened after the u-mate installation, so now its arch's fault?
<Akuli> i dont know what happened
<Akuli> does sudo update-grub detect arch?
<Akuli> by the way, update-grub is one of the greatest features in debian-based distros i've seen
<mate69247> it detects it like the first time when it was initially installed
<Akuli> can you chroot your arch?
<Akuli> as an arch user, you are way better than other people so you know how to use chroot, right?
<mate69247> i do know, but why that sarcastic statement?
<Akuli> because most arch users think they are better people than others
<mate69247> thats the problem with generalization
<Akuli> thats the problem with arch
<Akuli> if you go through the "advanced" installation using the wiki you're just way better than other people using their debian-based distros.
<Akuli> i've done that once, i liked the idea of installing minimally but hated everything else in arch
<mate69247> arch is just a great distro. and there no denying. archwiki is also super helpful. thats the reason i also use it (among others)
<Akuli> i mean
<Akuli> 99% of the stuff on the wiki work on other distros too
<mate69247> isnt that great?
<Akuli> their wiki is great, and i think everything else is awful
<Akuli> pacstrap, zsh, no update-grub
<Akuli> systemd
<mate69247> your allowed to your opinion
<Akuli> but thats just my opinion
<mate69247> did you know?
<mate69247> dont need to like it
<Akuli> i don't, and thats why i don't use it
<mate69247> good for you. wheres the problem?
<Akuli> if you know how to use your weird package manager you could try updating grub from your arch
<Akuli> actually
<Akuli> if you know how to make grub config the weird arch way
<mate69247> points i like are the AUR as the best system to get packages imo, and knowing that anything is possible and configurable are good reasons to use it
<rahtgaz> Akuli, arch is not weird. It's just not Debian. I'd thought to make that distinction clear, if you don't mind
<Akuli> its not debian, but i found it just awful in many ways
<rahtgaz> Clearly not a sentiment shared by many people among arch and non-arch users. So perhaps you are just wrong
<mate69247> its also good to learn new things about linux.
<rahtgaz> besides distro-wars type of speech bore me to death. I won't say one more word about it
<Akuli> mate69247, you don't learn linux with arch, you learn arch with arch
<rahtgaz> *sigh*
<Akuli> for example installation, you need their arch-chroot instead of regular chroot
<mate69247> thats simply not true, but you may want to believe that, so continue to do so @ Akuli
<Akuli> if knowing linux means being able to use zsh with broken autocompletion i suck at linux
<Akuli> i mean, arch comes with minimal software and what it comes with just happens to be my least favorite things
<rahtgaz> zsh happens to have te best autocompletion system of any shell. What are you talking about? Unless you mean broken=nadly configured
<mate69247> i switched to fish as i found it to be faster to set up and better out of the box
<Akuli> whatever configuration the arch install cd uses sucks
<Akuli> i typed mkfs. and hit the  tab twice, it printed me a list of what filesystems i can make which is great
<Akuli> but then it asked me what i want
<Akuli> i said i just want to type it out myself by hitting Ctrl+C and it took the autocompletion list away :(
<Akuli> bash never does that
<mate69247> zsh didn't give me any advantages over fish so far, and it works great
<rahtgaz> Akuli, you are reacting to Arch like a newcomer reacts to linux. You don't understand it and automatically it sucks.
<mate69247> rahtgaz, thats my impression too
<Akuli> i want bash and sysvinit
<Akuli> not zsh and systemd
<Akuli> like i said, arch just happens to come with my least favorite stuff
<mate69247> what are you talking about?
<mate69247> arch doesnt come with zsh
<Akuli> the install cd uses it by default
<mate69247> you aware that you can set up everything the way you want right?
<Akuli> yes, and a debian installed from a mini.iso allows me to do that also
<Akuli> i also get this by default which is awesome http://dpaste.com/0GREBM1
<Akuli> the thing is, i don't want to start my customization by removing stuff
<rahtgaz> good grief. You just don't understand the difference between something not working your way and something actually being bad
<Akuli> i want to install my stuff and be done
<Akuli> rahtgaz, arch is awful to me, and great to others
<Akuli> not their fault in any way
<mate69247> so you choose your linux flavor based on the default terminal settings? nice..
<Akuli> among many other things
<ztane> why prefer bash over zsh :?
<rahtgaz> I'd only wish you made that clearer everytime this issue comes one right from the start. And not after you are being told about it, some 30 posts later
<ztane> (just curious)
<Akuli> ztane, why prefer zsh over bash?
<ztane> because it's got more functionality
<Akuli> ew
<Akuli> i don't want more garbage
<Akuli> i want something simple and beatiful
<rahtgaz> which no shell interpreter actuallyis
<Akuli> bash is much closer to what i want than zsh anyway
<Akuli> i could configure zsh to do what i need, but bash is that by default so why would i bother
<mate69247> me, me, me, me. jeez
<RFleming> Greetings!
<Akuli> RFleming, welcome to arch vs me fight
<rahtgaz> Akuli, that's not bash. That's the distro that is configuring that for you. Try to install bash on a slackware setup[ and you'll hate it more than zsh. I promise you
<mate69247> exacly
<Akuli> i mean, i'm happier with freebsd csh than arch zsh
<mate69247> by default bash has usually not many 'features'
<Akuli> even debian /bin/sh
<RFleming> Akuli: yeah... I read
<RFleming> :)
<rahtgaz> now you are just trolling
<mate69247> again, zsh is not 'an arch thing'
<mate69247> you can use anything
<mate69247> and thats the point in arch more then most other distros
<Akuli> tell me one thing you do in arch and i can't do in debian.
<Akuli> go ahead, should be easy.
<mate69247> your clearly not the kind of person who likes to tweak things to his needs in detail, so its not for you.
<rahtgaz> wrong challenge
<RFleming> Akuli: run packman
<Akuli> RFleming, run aptitude
<Akuli> it has a game also
<mate69247> RFleming, rekt^^
<RFleming> lol
<mate69247> using the AUR (you wish)
<RFleming> mate69247: actually, I believe you can use AUR with pacapt
<mate69247> RFleming, shh..:-)
<RFleming> I have nothing against Arch...
<mate69247> don't know about that. may try that out
<RFleming> I just don't prefer it because I got tired of source compiles and playing russian roulette with updates
<RFleming> I did LFS for a while, slack, gentoo
<Akuli> i hadn't even heard of those problems yet :D
<RFleming> got burned by rpm dependency hell
<mate69247> theres downside to any distro sadly
<RFleming> Debian based distros make sense to me.
<RFleming> although I would really like a rolling update style debian distro that wasn't crap
<mate69247> one thing arch makes me do is using terminal based applications, so i'm in a different mentality when using it
<RFleming> mate69247: I predominantly use Linux in a server environment, so I only use CLI
<RFleming> even on my laptop at home, I'll use CLI before GUI... unless it's GUI cosmetic things... and printers.
<RFleming> ... gawd, I hate printer support in Linux.
<mate69247> sadly its not the best
<RFleming> well it's not so much Linux's fault... but everyone who makes printers.  With the exception of HP
<RFleming> even Xerox sucks.
<mate69247> well, epson also do linux
<RFleming> yay
<mate69247> (got one)
<mate69247> its a shame you have to choose printers that way
<mate69247> but its the way
<Akuli> i don't use the gui world that much on debian-based distros
<RFleming> Let's not go hating on Arch Akuli... instead lets embrace the fact that we are unified in a world without windows and gates :)
<mate69247> RFleming, better sit down
<mate69247> i have to dual boot!
<Akuli> emacs, bash and sysvinit are still the best pieces of softwares ever <3
 * RFleming works in a Windows shop :)
<mate69247> i like gaming and also need graphics application for work
<RFleming> my work computer is Windows 10... with a Mate VM
<mate69247> (they often use macs too)
<mate69247> software wise, i prefer windows over mac
<mate69247> mac is just ALOT prettier
<RFleming> Now there's a group of people who feel they're elitist!
<mate69247> windows is quite ugly imo
<RFleming> Windows 10 is nice
<mate69247> depends tho, the graphics guys usually dont care that much
<RFleming> I should get the Anniversary edition of Windows 10... then I can run Ubuntu IN Windows
<mate69247> they just get mac because its the graphics thing to get
<mate69247> usually dont know much about computers (from my expericence)
<RFleming> So I just installed beta 1.  Anything I should be looking out for?
<mate69247> RFleming, read about that
<RFleming> http://www.howtogeek.com/265900/everything-you-can-do-with-windows-10s-new-bash-shell/
<RFleming> apparently APT works in it :)
<mate69247> can it run vim and ranger btw?
<RFleming> I dunno.  I haven't tried it yet
<mate69247> these would be reasons to use the fearure
<mate69247> damn spelling
<mate69247>  btw, anyone got the topmenu applet working for mazilla apps?
<mate69247> RFleming, using i3? could make sense on a server
<RFleming> funny you should mention that
<RFleming> I've just finished installing mate 16.10 beta 1
<RFleming> and I'm also installing 16.04 from the mini.iso, so I can experiment with i3w :)
 * RFleming looooves virtual machines
<mate69247> i3 is really fun to use. but you can invest alot of time into configuring it
<mate69247> but its not required per se.
<RFleming> I've seen what some arch people have done with twms like awesom and I'm blown away
<mate69247> its awesome, i tell 'ya
<RFleming> boo
<RFleming> that wasn't punny at all
<mate69247> ^^
<RFleming> I like to play with window managers
<mate69247> that was too low, wasnt really intended, but i threw it out anyway
<mate69247> yeah. i3 seems to be the sanest to configure compared to other tiling wms from what i know
<mate69247> others require lua or haskell and so on
<RFleming> one of these days I'm going to create a VM where my vttys 8-12 with different wms and fully experiment
<mate69247> why not
<RFleming> my wife right now is loving budgie
<mate69247> could not try that one, since it did not install
<RFleming> if you don't mind turning up a new VM... download budgie-remix and give it a spin
<mate69247> i think it had problems with non-uefi mode
<RFleming> they're trying to become an official ubuntu flavour
<mate69247> (the iso)
<RFleming> latest is based off of 16.04
<mate69247> i tried the one from the original dev
<mate69247> the intel guy
<mate69247> whats the distros name?
<RFleming> budgie-remix
<mate69247> no
<mate69247> i dont think that was it, let me look
<mate69247> solus os
<RFleming> it's the default for Solus
<mate69247> that iso didnt install, so i never tried the DE
<RFleming> but some dude has created a remix using the budgie wm on top of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.  Everything is ubuntu except the WM
<RFleming> it's called budgie-remix
<mate69247> right, so is it any good?
<RFleming> ya!
<mate69247> or better, any advantages?
<RFleming> it's very simple
<mate69247> features? or something that really sets it apart?
<RFleming> it has a sliding panel for notifications and basic config... goes to a control panel for more advanced stuff
<RFleming> it's light, minimal and pretty :)
<mate69247> the chinese one looked similar
<mate69247> didnt try that either
<RFleming> it also feels familiar.  Anyone who's used a computer would know how to find stuff
<RFleming> Deepin?
<mate69247> ye
<RFleming> something cool about a DE that's all HTML5 and CSS3 :)
<mate69247> oh was it?
<mate69247> thats great
<RFleming> yep
<mate69247> deepin or budgee?
<RFleming> deepin
<RFleming> I think they've moved away from that though
<mate69247> thas really an argument in my book
<mate69247> what...why?
<mate69247> that would be the reason for me to acually try it
<RFleming> performance I believe
<mate69247> hmm but...css is not that slow..
<mate69247> im no developer tho
<mate69247> so who knows
 * RFleming shrugs
<mate69247> i mean, firefox uses css also for the gui
<mate69247> basically
<RFleming> I also like pantheon from Elementary OS
<mate69247> elementary is really too basic for my taste
<mate69247> it looks somewhat pretty and consistent tho
<RFleming> maybe so, but I think that was the point
<RFleming> most people live in a browser
<mate69247> thats right
<mate69247> its just not for me i want to say
<mate69247> but i also really cant imagine alot of people to be a good target audience though
<mate69247> for new users i would still recommend u-mate over that
<mate69247> or even mint for that matter
<RFleming> eww
<Akuli> arch user recommends mint?
<mate69247> the built in apps just dont feel mature enough
<RFleming> I used to use mint, until I realized what sort of games they are playing with packages and such
<Akuli> if you've ever read mint's code you know its barely holding itself together
<mate69247> of course. mint was the gateway to many linux users including me.
<Akuli> https://github.com/linuxmint/mintnanny/blob/master/usr/lib/linuxmint/mintnanny/mintnanny.py#L117
<Akuli> i mean
<Akuli> you can't recommend that people go use that
<RFleming> Akuli: I believe because of its use... not because of its code :)
<mate69247> guys, you have to realize that the normal new user does not care about these things
<mate69247> its a easy to use, get feet wet distro
<mate69247> and its pretty good at that
<Akuli> i mean, i can execute whatever i want as root by just entering a host to block
<mate69247> you can move on after you learned a but
<mate69247> bit*
<RFleming> mate69247: You're correct!  The problem is it's irresponsible :)
<RFleming> it's nice to have an open source OS, and a line saying that anything bad happening isn't our fault
<RFleming> but it's basically parts duct-taped together, without any effort to fix it.
<mate69247> i know what you mean RFleming but the normal user really wont have much issues from that
<RFleming> THIS is the primary problem with Linux.
<mate69247> linux strenghts are also its weakness, as in big choice can be ofputting
<RFleming> there are too many distros, too much opportunity for others to take advantage of the general populous.
<mate69247> many users probably dont even attempt linux cause of the sheer amount of shit you can use
<RFleming> clem is a great guy, and his intentions were good... but things are turning bad for mint very fast.
<mate69247> still gets kudos for starting
<RFleming> Mint should die... and Elementary OS should become the defacto noob distro
<mate69247> mint was a gateway and i will keep that in mind
<RFleming> Hell, I'd recommend Zorin before Mint now :)
<mate69247> also ubuntu of course
<mate69247> i think manjaro needs also to get credits for some things they did
<mate69247> they influenced u-mates greeter didnt they?
<mate69247> think ive seen it first there
<RFleming> dunno
<mate69247> was a great way of giving starting introduction to new users
<mate69247> i dont really like any floating DEs....
<mate69247> they all have problems
<mate69247> not enough configuration, or unstable
<mate69247> (KDE)
<mate69247> it really boggles my mind how KDE can be such a widly used DE when it always has plasma crashes and having such a slow startup
<RFleming> mate69247: I stopped using KDE when I was using Gentoo... got tired of compiling the damned thing.
<mate69247> RFleming, thats a reason yeah. too bloaty to compile all the time
<RFleming> switched to fluxbox
<RFleming> took over a day to compile KDE on an Athlon 64 X2
<mate69247> i actually think of incorporating flux into i3..
<RFleming> state of the art 2005 technology
<mate69247> lol
<mate69247> i3 by itself is really good, but it could be nice to have that right click menu you know?
<mate69247> just to switch things up
<mate69247> dont how if that works tho
<RFleming> Alright.  I gotta split for a bit
<RFleming> I'll be back in 20 or so.
<mate69247> maybe later
<mate69247> chrooting worked without problems, writing from arch now
<mate69247> only difference is the 'arch-' prefix for chrooting from when i used it
<RFleming> ok, back
<mate69247> RFleming: hi, just hit here too
<mate69247> was fixing the grub loader meanwhile
<mate69247> @arch
<mate69247> any software recommendation guys?
<mate69247> i got i3, ranger, mpv and newsbeuter for you
<mate69247> (for the ones that didnt tried one of em yet)
<Akuli> mate69247, actually arch- is not the only difference
<Akuli> arch-chroot does a bunch of magic, it mounts some stuff for you so their installation instructions are shorter
<mate69247> i did it from within ubuntu and i had to manually bind /dev and /proc
<mate69247> so 'arch-' might do that for you
<Akuli> actually thats exactly what it does
<Akuli> in your chroot run which arch-chroot, and then go read that file
<Akuli> its just a bash script
<mate69247> great then
<RFleming> man Ubuntu mini boots fast :)
<mate69247> a plus in my book
<mate69247> you can run the normal chroot as well i think
<Akuli> of course
<Akuli> RFleming, yes it does
<mate69247> because you complained on that before
<RFleming> takes longer to post!
<Akuli> i've enjoyed that mininess for quite a while now on some computers
<Akuli> mate69247, i'm just feeling like some people might learn to use arch-chroot and never learn to use real chroot
<mate69247> so whats the best debian mini distro?
<Akuli> i like devuan
<Akuli> no systemd by default
<mate69247> might check that out
<mate69247> got u-mate as a side distro for now
<mate69247> only problem i found with CLI apps is the buffer not being shared between terminals that easy
<mate69247> got something on that?
<newshound68> does anyone know if Hexchat can be run from the cmd line, ie. non GUI? thanks in advance
<mate69247> newshound68: just as a note: try weechat
<mate69247> didnt look into hexchat having support for that, but weechat is one of the best terminal ones
<newshound68> mate69247: thanks, and then I just look for this chat forum on there?
<mate69247> newshound68: can you rephrase please?
<mate69247> its a terminal based irc client and you can access any channel like normal
<newshound68> ok thanks ;)
<mate69247> also this channel if you mean that
<mate69247> check the beginners guide
<mate69247> on the web
<mate69247> but its of cousr i a little bit harder to use, since you have to type everything in, as terminal based apps tend to require
<RFleming> I believe irssi is a CLI IRC client
<mate69247> (using weechat right now myself)
<mate69247> RFleming: it is
<mate69247> weechat has a bit more features i think
<mate69247> i didnt try irssi myself, as i was happy with weechat
<mate69247> but you might wanna check it out
<mate69247> newshound68: https://weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<newshound68> right so im running weechat via ssh on another machine. says : "command join must be executed on irc buffer (server or channel) ...???
<mate69247> newshound68: did you follow the steps in the linked guide?
<mate69247> after adding a server, you /connect NAMEYOUGAVESERVER
<mate69247> and then /join #ubuntu-mate for instance
<RFleming> haha
<RFleming> just installed i3 on my mini ubuntu
<mate69247> nice
<RFleming> surprised i3 doesn't have xinit as a dependency  :)
<newshound68> mate69247 it aint exactly a dummies guide but i guess i will crack it ...
<Akuli> i don't actually have xinit installed on this ubuntu-mate
<Akuli> lightdm does the work for m
<Akuli> e
<mate69247> newshound68: you just have to add a server before the stuff i wrote up there
<RFleming> Akuli: I'm using a minimal ubuntu install (from mini.iso) and installed i3.  i3 won't run without a display
<mate69247> newshound68: /server add freenode chat.freenode.net
<RFleming> and it doesn't install startx :)
<Akuli> i don't have startx
<Akuli> but i am running x
<mate69247> i just use plain startx on my archbox
<mate69247> don't have the need for a login manager myself
<mate69247>  /display manager
<newshound68> mate69247: done that, now what?
<mate69247> done what?
<mate69247> adding?
<newshound68> added freenode srver
<mate69247> can you scroll up a bit?
<mate69247> its all there
<mate69247> here on the chat, not hte guide
<mate69247> the first freenode was the name you gave the server btw
<mate69247> so you have to use that instead of the placeholder
<mate69247> i type that fast..:/connect freenode
<mate69247>  /join #ubuntu-mate
<mate69247> newshound681: worked?
<newshound681> mate69247: ah, got it. thanks so much
<mate69247> newshound681: np mate
<mate69247> you can eve split windows and stuff like that
<newshound681> am going to login via my 1983 Tandy now! :)
<Akuli> ...so its basically emacs but its meant to be an irc client?
<mate69247> switch between buffers with alt+arrow
<mate69247> well, like most good cli programs it draws from either emacs or vim
<mate69247> i have not much experice with emacs myself
<mate69247> i use vim in the terminal
<mate69247> but im fairly new to it. gone the full blown way though and have all kinds of programs using the vim key scheme\
<mate69247> its fun and efficient to use the KB only
<mate69247> definitely check out ranger as a file manager if you havent
<mate69247> (and dont hate vim bindings)
<Akuli> i've never saved a file succesfully on vim
<mate69247> lol
<Akuli> vim is like arch to me, not my thing at all but i understand that others love it
<mate69247> it requires the will to learn completly new things. i can understand that its offputting
<mate69247> you will be very bad at the beginning
<mate69247> and be slow like a turtle
<mate69247> its a good reason not to get involved
<mate69247> but if you can see the potential, it can be worth it
<mate69247> i already edit a bit faster then with a gui editor i think, and im not using vim that long
<RFleming> Akuli: if you feel that way about Vim, what are your feelings on Emacs? :)
<Akuli> so far i'm happy with it
<mate69247> thats even more complicated isnt it?
<Akuli> i've gotten started with it, and i'm familiar with it so i like it
<mate69247> (didnt really used it in a long time)
<mate69247> Akuli: thanks to you, we still don't have all the future tech seen in scifi :-)
<mate69247> Akuli: next time, just hit ZZ btw. it will be your first save
<mate69247> or type :w
<Akuli> i already know emacs and nano so why would i learn a third editor :)
<mate69247> good point.
<Akuli> when i used git on windows a while ago i configured it to use notepad instead of the vim it came with :D
<Akuli> then all my programming friends were like oh my god akuli u suck
<mate69247> regular notepad?
<Akuli> yes, regular windows xp notepad
<mate69247> or ++
<Akuli> i used what i had
<mate69247> well. sure
<mate69247> probably the least feature rich editor ever?
<Akuli> i was going to use ms dos edit but somehow it just didn't work with git cmd
<Akuli> basically i wanted an equivalent to nano, but i didn't want to install anything
<mate69247> nano..its just the default terminal editor for most distros. i just liked that it displays the most used bindings on the bottom
<mate69247> vim should have better feedback that way imo
<mate69247> ranger does it pretty good, as if you start a motion, it will give you a popup of the things you could use in combination
<Akuli> i used it for you know commit messages and stuff
<mate69247> like if you type 'y' it gives you a list of what kind of yanks you could do
<Akuli> sounds like zsh
<mate69247> kinda
<Akuli> in nano i see a ^G Help in the bottom left corner
<mate69247> go on
<Akuli> i like it that way
<Akuli> i can just type ^G and i'm reading instructions
<mate69247> and so you could man it or --help it
<mate69247> some apps also give you the ?
<Akuli> ...except that there's no man on windows
<RFleming> OK, windows subsystem for Linux time
<Akuli> and git vim can't be ran from git cmd for whatever reason
<Akuli> RFleming, its windows 10 fanciness
<Akuli> i'm talking about the xp system i used a couple weeks ago
<mate69247> why would you do that?
<mate69247> xp i mean
<Akuli> use xp or use windows 10 or what?
<Akuli> oh
<Akuli> because i forgot the power cord for my laptop
<Akuli> and i didn't have an empty cd for installing linux
<mate69247> old school haxor
<Akuli> i actually liked working with xp
<Akuli> all my stuff just worked great
<mate69247> xp was good times honestly
<mate69247> kinda the golden age of windows
<Akuli> 12 years of updates, latest firefox, malwarebytes anti-exploit... nice and secure :)
<mate69247> and stuff
<Akuli> not to forget
<Akuli> commmon sense
<mate69247> personally i rarly had any issues with security
<Akuli> i haven't had either
<mate69247> i think i got one nasty virus
<mate69247> one time
<Akuli> same here
<Akuli> back then i knew nothing about removing them :(
<mate69247> yeah
<mate69247> was newish myself
<mate69247> got it from an internet cafe when that ws a thing
<mate69247> usb stick
<Akuli> i have an awesome internet as you can see
<mate69247> rules
<mate69247> you missed that i catched it from an internet cafe via usb
<Akuli> i think i got it through an ad
<Akuli> it didn't do much though, just disabled my avast and slowed down the computer a lot
<mate69247> ublockorigin these days
<Akuli> same here
<Akuli> nowadays i'd just start in task manager and regedit, or avast's boot time scan or kaspersky rescue disk or whatever
<mate69247> when i got better with tech i threw anti virus out the window on windows
<Akuli> me too :)
<Akuli> malwarebytes anti-exploit is nice and light-weight
<mate69247> last time i used anti virus is several years ago, and never got problems (from what i know)
<mate69247> could only get trojan
<mate69247> but you never know on windows and anti virus wont save you from that anyway
<mate69247> brain.exe is best
<Akuli> antiviruses are stupid
<Akuli> they start protecting after someone has already gotten infected
<Akuli> anti-exploit programs do that before someone gets infected
<mate69247> ive used sandboxie for many years
<mate69247> found it to be a good program
<mate69247> dont use it right now though, since i use windows mainly for gaming these days and some anti ccheat programs detect sandboie as a evil hacker tool
<mate69247> got banned because of that shit
<newshound681> .
<newshound681> i was just making a point lol :)
<mate69247> newshound681: good job
<newshound681> mate69247: why has my nick been changed from newshound68 to newshound681? is it because someone already owns it?
<mate69247> newshound681: might be, change buffers with alt+arrows to see waht the log says on freenode
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> I am speaking to you from irssi installed on Linux subsystem for Windows (Beta)
<rfleming> which is running on a version of trusty
<rfleming> really weird to run apt on windows :)
<mate69247> bot detected
<rfleming> I tried to use weechat, but it gave me an out-of-memory error
<mate69247> ban initiated
<mate69247> what about vim and ranger though rfleming ?
<newshound681>  Q
<rfleming> lemme check
<mate69247> newshound681: now you wrote a Q, your'e making progress
<rfleming> vim comes preinstalled...
<rfleming> ranger seems to function
<mate69247> nais
<mate69247> what direcrories do you see there?
<mate69247> whats hte root?
<mate69247> ubuntu or windows
<rfleming> it appears ubuntu
<mate69247> as i thought
<mate69247> would be nice if you could navigate windows there
<rfleming> am looking :)
<rfleming> yes
<rfleming> everything is in /mnt
<rfleming> /mnt/c/Users/RFleming/Desktop indeed exists
<mate69247> cool
<rfleming> this is weird
<rfleming> really weird
<rfleming> this is like the inverse of WINE
<mate69247> kinda
<rfleming> every CLI app I've run works.  I installed cream, and it complains about no X
<mate69247> i rather try gpu passthrough thogh
<rfleming> I'm kinda afraid to try and install X :)
<mate69247> i doubt it works
<rfleming> oh snap!
<mate69247> runnung full ubuntu now?
<rfleming> get an external X server and then you can run gui stuff
<rfleming> DISPLAY=:0 cream works a treat
<rfleming> going to install i3 and see what happens
<mate69247> sadly you wont be ablt to actually manage the windows windows
<badila> hi all
<mate69247> badila: hi
<rfleming> wow
<mate69247> go on
<mate69247> rfleming: so, whats the wow thing?
<mate69247> gotta run, waiting a sec
<mate69247> gone
<rfleming> exit
<rfleming> quit
<newshoun168> _
<tiox> Alright that was weird.
<tiox> My system's load average was somewhere around 200+
<tiox> And it was all because of Firefox's memory going ape.
<tiox> Like, load average calculation on MATE's indicator panel maxes at 20 and I was ten times that.
<sanuel> possible plex server in ubuntu mate
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-02
<neiasousa> olaa
<neiasousa> hello
<neiasousa>  
<neiasousa>   
<neiasousa>   
<neiasousa>  
<neiasousa>   
<neiasousa>  
<neiasousa>                                  
<neiasousa>  
<neiasousa>  
<neiasousa>   
<logical> This chat looks dead :P
<liubin> hello?
<liubin> online?
<mrbhardw> Hello Experts..
<mrbhardw> so for me situation is still the same with Graphics..
<mrbhardw> can any one please advice what needs to be done..
<ElPresidente> mrbhardw, what's the problem
<mrbhardw> i have installed 16.04 LTS on my Toshiba Laptop..
<mrbhardw> after that i have seen some flicring issue..
<mrbhardw> i have intel graphic card
<ElPresidente> flickering?  like on bootup?
<mrbhardw> while running vlc.. or connect with external monitor
<ElPresidente> have you updated your system with "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt upgrade"?
<mrbhardw> issue is more frequent when connect to External Monitor
<mrbhardw> yes.. i did.
<ElPresidente> im reading a lot of people fixed it by upgrading their kernel
<ElPresidente> what kernel are you on right now
<mrbhardw> how to check ..
<mrbhardw> i am sorry i am new to linux..
<ElPresidente> type in "uname -r" in the terminal (no quotations)
<mrbhardw> 4.4.0-36-generic
<ElPresidente> https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html
<ElPresidente> try this
<ElPresidente> because i'm seeing a lot of people have the same exact problem on intel graphics and they fix it with a kernel upgrade
<mrbhardw> thanks...
<mrbhardw> lmc
<ElPresidente> however
<ElPresidente> i would use nano instead of vim.tiny, it's easier
<mrbhardw> ok
<mrbhardw> mrbhardw@MRBHARDW-IN:~$ sudo dpkg -i\
<mrbhardw> > linux-headers-4.4.14-040414_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_all.deb\
<mrbhardw> > linux-headers-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deb\
<mrbhardw> > linux-image-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deb
<mrbhardw> [sudo] password for mrbhardw:
<mrbhardw> dpkg: error: conflicting actions -l (--list) and -i (--install)
<mrbhardw> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<mrbhardw> Use 'apt' or 'aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<mrbhardw> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<mrbhardw> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<mrbhardw> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<mrbhardw> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more' !
<mrbhardw> some error
<ElPresidente> try "sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-4.4.14-040414_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_all.deb linux-headers-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deb linux-image-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deb
<ElPresidente> "sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-4.4.14-040414_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_all.deb linux-headers-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deb linux-image-4.4.14-040414-generic_4.4.14-040414.201606241434_amd64.deb"
<ElPresidente> one line
<mrbhardw> ok..
<mrbhardw> rebooting
<ElPresidente> how is it?
<mrbhardw> thanks...
<mrbhardw> <ElPresidente> installed ..
<mrbhardw> gonna test with external monitor soon
<ElPresidente> type "uname -r" in the terminal again to double check you're using the right kernel
<mrbhardw> vlc seems to be resolved
<mrbhardw> ok
<mrbhardw> mrbhardw@MRBHARDW-IN:~$ uname -r
<mrbhardw> 4.4.14-040414-generic
<mrbhardw> mrbhardw@MRBHARDW-IN:~$
<ElPresidente> yep that's right
<mrbhardw> <ElPresidente> manny thanks..
<ElPresidente> mrbhardw, no problem!
<mrbhardw> graphics seems to be improved ..
<mrbhardw> no flickr from last 10 min
<mrbhardw> Awsome mate
<mrbhardw> thanks alot
<alkisg> Is anyone here using the default Ambiant-MATE color scheme in pluma? It's extremely dark and unreadable for me, so, if it's not just me that complains about it, then I should file a bug report...
 * alkisg switched to Oblivion instead
<naveen> Hello, Can anyone help me... i just installed Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1 LTS 64 bit. just saw in system monitor.. using more than 600 mb...while using hex chat...using 650 mb...
<alkisg> naveen: are you talking about RAM usage?
<naveen> Yes
<naveen> more than 600 mb usage ram just for running is fine?
<alkisg> What's the output of this command?
<alkisg> free
<naveen>     total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<naveen> Mem:        3842760      349328     2241700       79052     1251732     3148292
<naveen> Swap:       7811068           0     7811068
<naveen> in system monitor showing 680mb usage ram at this time
<alkisg> The "used" one is what you want to look at, 349328
<alkisg> It's fine for a booted system
<alkisg> system monitor may report ram used for caching etc, that doesn't matter
<naveen> ok.
<naveen> thanks for your help
<alkisg> np
<ouroumov> alkisg, I agree with you about the pluma color scheme. I'm also using oblivion because the default one is ugly as hell.
<alkisg> Thank you ouroumov
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: any thoughts on that? ^
<alkisg> I.e. that the default pluma theme is too dark and unreadable
<alkisg> E.g. dark purple text on dark gray background, too much strain on our eyes
 * SuperEngineer buys night vision glassses for all - just send me your email address, bank a/c details and pin munber :-)
<Seferi> Hi, i installed another distribution to dual boot with ubuntu mate but i have the grub from the other distribution now. how can i get the ubuntu mate grub back?
<ouroumov> Hm, I don't know.
<ouroumov> Seferi, maybe ask/search on our forums?
<Guest29934> hey guys
<ouroumov> hey
<Guest29934> in Ubuntu Mate my laptop displays videos in a very small window in the middle of the screen
<Guest29934> in VLC, in SMPlayer
<Guest29934> no difference
<Seferi> I will check the forums and get back here, thanks
<ouroumov> Guest29934, is this a recent machine?
<ouroumov> (Skylake)?
<Guest29934> yes, it's the HP Star Wars edition laptop
<Guest29934> http://www8.hp.com/us/en/campaigns/HP_Star_Wars_laptop/overview.html
<ouroumov> Guest29934, try what I did in this thread: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/dell-optiplex-7440-aio-skylake-graphics-bug/8168/5
<Guest29934> thanl you
<Guest29934> thank you
<ouroumov> Guest29934, any luck?
<Guest29934> yes, it worked perfect
<Guest29934> thanks you again
<ouroumov> Guest29934, wait a sec
<ouroumov> Can you please contribute your machine specs to the thread and / or the bug report?
<ouroumov> You can gather the specs using: inxi -MCSG
<Guest29934> allright, will do so a bit later, you got my word on it
<ouroumov> Thanks :)
<Guest29934> is that a terminal command or a program
<ouroumov> Terminal command :)
<Guest29934> ok, another quick thing
<Guest29934> the mouse vanishes sometimes
<Guest29934> just can't find it on screen
<Guest29934> then it comes back after a while
<Guest29934> seems to be a video driver problem as well
<ouroumov> Anything specific triggering it?
<Guest29934> not that I can tell
<Guest29934> just browsing
<ouroumov> Next time it happens, try to switch to tty1 (CTRL+ALT+F1) then back to graphic mode (CTRL+ALT+F7)
<Guest29934> allright, thank you
<blinko> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu mate in a laptop with two disks in raid 1, with gpt/bios. I have 4 partitions. sda: bios grub part, boot part (btrfs raid1), encrypted swap part (mdadm raid1), main part(luks -> btrfs raid1) ; sdb: same partitioning. I can't configure initramfs and grub to boot into this setup. Can anyone help me please? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/46ba76bb24d7420dac82ab28d1922031
<shelby> well im new
<sergioad> Hi there
<sergioad> my friend is allready working on the port
<sergioad> Pardon me, wrong chat :D
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-03
<logical> Hi, anyone online ?
<RobLoach> Playing Brutal Doom https://www.twitch.tv/robloach
<logical> lol i love doom
<logical> are you using ubuntu-mate channel to promote your twitch xDDDDD wtf???
<logical> hahahahaha
<RobLoach> lol.. You asked if I was online... So I responded with yes, playing games.
<logical> hahahah i tought its a bot
<logical> sorry xD
<logical> Anyone knows how I can add Documents folder and others in the Places menu, right click --> edit menu doesn't give me an option
<RobLoach> In the Shortcuts?
<RobLoach> Add to Favoruties?
<logical> in the top menu
<logical> Robloach in the top left corner you have applications | places | system, I want to add documents and music folder to Places but right click edit menu doesnt give me the option
<RobLoach> logical: I switched to the Advanced Menuy.
<logical> kk
<RobLoach> Highly recommend it.
<logical> not a fan of the advanced menu :P
<Alex211211> joinhey
<Alex211211> anyone here?
<nomic> ye
<nomic> yes
<logical> no no one is here :P
<RobLoach> I'm a fan of the Advanced Menu, because you can change those things.
<siva_machina> I also prefer the advance menu.
<logical> anyone knows how i can download a whole playlist of youtube videos, without going form one to another
<jdkarns> hello
<jdkarns> is there anybody out there?
<jdkarns> just nod if you can hear me...is there anyone home?
<jdkarns> I can't get a mouse to work with Ubuntu Mate 16.01  so what else refuses to work with ubuntu?
<jdkarns> great nobody here but us zombies
<logical> :P
<logical> just dont know how to help you lol
<logical> tried to chose another mouse look?
<logical> wait your mouse dont work
<logical> what type of a mouse do you ahve
<jdkarns> logitechm310 NS ANYWHERE M2
<jdkarns> MX ;ANYWHERE 2
<Guest99245> can any one help with sound on rpi
<laszlowaty> hi
<john> hello everyone
<JohnVajra> hello guys
<JohnVajra> little problem
<JohnVajra> screen becomes very dark, very low luminosity, after screensaver goes on
<JohnVajra> it's a new laptop
<JohnVajra> skylake
<mate|83475> hello everybody
<JohnVajra> anyone online?
<ubuntu-mate> hello hoes
<ubuntu-mate> i'm trying ubuntu mate and am lovin it
<JohnVajra> manners brother
<JohnVajra> don't go around calling people hoes
<JohnVajra> this ain't your bathroom
<ubuntu-mate> any1 there??
<madhav> no audio
<madhav> help plss
<madhav> ubuntu mate
<madhav> so sorry to ignore this
<madhav> pls help
<laszlowaty> what do you mean by no audio?
<laszlowaty> what did you try?
<mate|41120> §
<allanViking> I did a fresh ubuntu mate 16.04 install and copied the old /etc and mounted my old /home /var and /opt from my ubuntu stock 14.04: I had all the old users, but none of the passwords worked in mate login screen. I then copied the passwd group gshadow and shadow files from my new install. now even mate wont boot. Whats the correct way to restore my o
<allanViking> ld settings?
<Akuli> passwd yourpassword ?
<allanViking> in chroot?
<Akuli> i mean passwd youraccount
<Akuli> you should be able to just copy those files manually though
<SonikkuAmerica> You should create new users and transfer ownership with [ chown ]
<Akuli> was your user id different?
<Akuli> the default user's id is 1000
<SonikkuAmerica> (the new user(s) can have the same names as the old ones, becuase different UIDs and GIDs)
<allanViking> both old and new had 1000 for my user
<allanViking> should I chown -R root the /etc copied into the new system?
<Akuli> who owns it now?
<allanViking> Akuli: mostly root:root - that is 0:0
<Akuli> is there something that is not 0:0
<Akuli> oh i know whats wrong
<Akuli> on my system the group of /etc/shadow seems to be shadow, not root
<Akuli> same thing for gshadow
<allanViking> yeah: 3/etc# l -lsahn | grep -v '0    0'
<allanViking> total 1.9M
<allanViking> 4.0K -rw-r-----   1     0    1  144 Oct 21  2013 at.deny
<allanViking> 4.0K drwxr-s---   2     0   30 4.0K Aug 31 16:32 chatscripts/
<allanViking> 4.0K drwxr-xr-x   5     0    7 4.0K Sep  3 20:40 cups/
<allanViking> 4.0K -rw-r--r--   1     0  105  278 Dec 10  2015 fuse.conf
<allanViking> 4.0K drwx------   3 65534 1002 4.0K May 28  2015 gadmin-proftpd/
<allanViking> 4.0K -rw-r-----   1     0   42  831 Sep  3 17:52 gshadow
<allanViking>    0 -rw-------   1     0  118    0 Apr  2  2015 mtab.fuselock
<allanViking> 4.0K -rw-r-----   1     0   42 1.3K Sep  3 17:52 shadow
<allanViking> 4.0K -rw-r--r--   1     0  130 3.5K Dec  6  2015 vnstat.conf
<allanViking> 4.0K -rw-r-----   1     0   20  247 Apr  2  2015 wvdial.conf
<allanViking> can the uid of shadow be different?
<allanViking> sorry for the flood, didnt notice it
<allanViking> I meant to paste this:
<allanViking> 4.0K -rw-r-----   1 root   shadow             831 Sep  3 17:52 gshadow
<allanViking> 4.0K -rw-------   1 root   root              1.2K Aug 31 16:31 gshadow-
<allanViking> 4.0K -rw-r-----   1 root   shadow            1.3K Sep  3 17:52 shadow
<allanViking> those names are what my livecd thinks
<Akuli> oh i just did ls -l
<Akuli> so you get the names of users and groups
<allanViking> shadow is not listed in password, cant find it uid
<allanViking> ls -ln gives me numbers too
<Akuli> my ls -l on 14.04 http://termbin.com/behx
<allanViking> some of the files have only numbers according to livecd, but they are minor things
<allanViking> https://thepb.in/p/MjhxynoLJJXiV - these are mine
<allanViking> I really dont care about keeping the users, theres lots of deprecated stuff there anyways
<allanViking> I really only care about my mate panel settings and my networkmanager settings
<Akuli> so what exactly do you need to transfer over?
<Akuli> they should be user-wide
<Akuli> just copy your home folder's content, including .hidden files
<allanViking> I'll try copying just the etc/* folders I know I need and keeping the stock 16.04 etc
<allanViking> I can swear I've done this before just copying files, dunno why it failed
<allanViking> maybe the 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade messed my old etc up too bad
<allanViking> I had an upgrade fail
<allanViking> and then all the fixing fail :D
<Akuli> i don't get why people are upgrading ayway
<Akuli> anyway
<allanViking> mate stuff is all under mate-settings-daemon ?
<Akuli> whatever it is it should be somewhere in ~/.config
<allanViking> actually my old system started as ubuntu 6.10 :D
<Akuli> at least a lot of stuff seems to be using gsettings
<Akuli> wow
<allanViking> the same install has been with me during my last 3 laptops and every relase until 14.04
<allanViking> from 14.04 I thought it was simpler to keep it LTS
<allanViking> wrong!
<Akuli> 14.04 is probably a nice version to stick with for a while
<allanViking> no, I had most repos at xenial
<allanViking> like it didnt even have bluetooth 4
<allanViking> thats why my upgrade failed
<allanViking> I had a broken bluez 4 package that fucked everything up
<Akuli> systemd is not the default init, no weird issues that people complain about on support channels and things generally just work
<Akuli> i mean thats what i think 14.04 is
<allanViking> at first I installed ubuntu mate as UEFI, but since my disk is still in MBR, it failed to start
<allanViking> so now its back to bios mode with mbr :(
<allanViking> on a SSD
<allanViking> lol
<alkisg> allanViking: packages have files installed in /etc, you're not supposed you blindly replace it with your older version
<alkisg> package upgrades can handle it, but blindly copying /etc doesn't handle that
<reptarius> hi guys
<Sanchez> hallo together
<Sanchez> i have a troble with my ubznto-mate... can somebody help me? i speak english german or russian
<Sanchez> i fixed it self... ) good afternoon
<Basketball> hello. I just installed ubuntu mate on my rapsberry pi
<Basketball> i am getting a bunch of brcmfmac errors
<Basketball> hello
<ouroumov_> hi Basketball
<Basketball> hru
<ouroumov_> Fine thanks. I'm not a rpi expert, have you tried asking on our forums?
<Basketball> for what?
<ouroumov_> <Basketball> i am getting a bunch of brcmfmac errors
<Basketball> oh
<Basketball> i didnt remember posting trhat
<Basketball> i think it might be due to a bad power supply
<Basketball> i am wwaiting to finish setting up the rpi and then I will swap out the power cord
<ouroumov_> righto
<Basketball> do you prefer ubuntu or gnome software
<ouroumov_> A lot of gnome is inside Ubuntu
<Basketball> which one do you use
<ouroumov_> I use Ubuntu MATE, which means I use some of gnome too
<Basketball> no the software store
<ouroumov_> oh
<ouroumov_> I use the software boutique, plus the command line when the boutique doesn't have what I want
<Basketball> can boutique show you a list of installed programs
<ouroumov_> no
<Basketball> i want to remove the bloatware installed
<ouroumov_> bloatware?
<Basketball> scratch libre etc.
<Basketball> i am only using this machine to program java
<ouroumov_> so use the command line, or synaptic
<Basketball> sudo apt-get install synaptic?
<ouroumov_> yeah
<Basketball> when i select remove plank it wants to remove all of ubuntu mate core
<ouroumov_> -core and -desktop are meta packages
<Basketball> can they be deleted?
<ouroumov_> yes
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-04
<logical> Hi, is it possible to make libreoffice writer look like WPS writer, since in my opinnion it has a better theme
<logical> So anyone here likes bodybuilding
<logical> Ubuntu mate helped me to do a nice benchpress today
<sonyayahab> hello
<sonyayahab> thank u
<sonyayahab> can i ask?
<logical> yes
<logical> Hi, sonyayahab just ask, don't know if I can help tho I am new at mate too
<logical> also if you want to ask something and there is no one to answer just ask the question and leave your email and someone will help you :)
<gerald__> moin
<hi> hi
<Guest87693> hey i want to record my desktop what can i do
<olscumpy> I am really having a hard time switching to mate; I've wasted 4 dvd-r (which are very cheap admittedly) burning the image, but it's not coming out bootable
<Guest87693> mmm
<Guest87693> i can solve it
<Guest87693> just tell
<bekks> olscumpy: So did you compare the checksum of the iso with the checksum before burning it?
<Guest87693> me your os
<Guest87693> tell me your os
<Guest87693> olscumpy
<Akuli> Guest87693, install kazam and use it
<Guest87693> what are you saying akuli
<Akuli> kazam is a tool for recording your desktop if thats what you want to do
<Guest87693> ohk
<bekks> Guest87693: Install "RecordMyDesktop":
<bekks> And just record your desktop.
<olscumpy> slow down, jeez guest. should I pick something other than "autodetect" for image type? on here http://i.imgur.com/E3ORA5B.png
<Guest87693> if your system is ubuntu follow me
<Akuli> bekks, i used to be happy with it but i think there was something in kazam that made me move to it
<bekks> olscumpy: Select "ISO9660".
<olscumpy> I'm on linux mint, my options are iso9660, readcd, cue, cdrdao, and autodetect
<Guest87693> is there an option for create a startup disk
<Akuli> i think brasero knows how to autodetect it
<Guest87693> <:
<Guest87693> olscumpy
<Guest87693> thanks bekks
<Guest87693> and akuli
<Guest87693> go to the menu and type === disk
<Guest87693> and there should be an option called create startup disk
<Guest87693> , click it
<Akuli> olscumpy, i'd probably use a usb stick for installing distros
<olscumpy> ok, I'll try that. autodetect has not been working out. "startup disk creator" is on here but it's for usb sticks and that hasn't worked for me either, it starts to boot then says os not found
<olscumpy> on the stick
<Akuli> how old is the computer you're installing on?
<Guest87693> have you selected your os
<Akuli> some computers more than 10 years old don't boot from usb sticks
<olscumpy> actually the first time, I forgot to erase the stick, so it was fine booting on the stick to Lakka, it's a bootable console emulator
<olscumpy> not sure how old it is, but I think it came with win 7 at one point
<bekks> olscumpy: so you are creating a stick?
<Guest87693> see i installed ubuntu-mate from ubuntu and it had the option for startup disk creator , i selected the iso and my pen drive / flash drive which i had to make bootable
<bekks> olscumpy: You dont need no other tools rather tahn dd for creating a bootable stick.
<olscumpy> no, just trying to reply to the attempts for helpful advice. I'm burning as "iso9660" as we speak
<Akuli> bekks, actually, plain cp is enough
<Guest87693> and then i restarted and selected to boot from my pen drive and the booted into the setup
<Akuli> probably not a good idea, but it works
<bekks> Akuli: Ir is enough but it takes ages.
<bekks> *it
<olscumpy> what's dd? I started it in terminal and it didn't show anything
<Guest87693> listen olscumpy
<olscumpy> ^z out for now
<Guest87693> install unetbootin
<Guest87693> by typing
<bekks> Guest87693: Can you please stop interfering all the time? Thank you.
<Akuli> Guest87693, unetbootin is awful
<bekks> olscumpy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<Akuli> olscumpy, actually, ^z doesn't stop it. it just halts it and you can then type fg to get back to it
<Guest87693> hey bekks it's a long process
<Akuli> so type fg, and then ^C to get out of dd
<Akuli> Guest87693, one command on the terminal and you're done.
<olscumpy> I will try that method of flash drive when this finishes burning, thank you
<olscumpy> never hurts to have an alternative
<bekks> Guest87693: It is a process taking a few minutes only. So please stop interfering.
<bekks> And stop your unasked unwanted queries.
<Akuli> sudo dd if=/some/path/2/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/yourstick
<Akuli> and its done
<Guest87693> hahahahahah
<Guest87693> a
<Guest87693> LOL
<Guest87693> MMMM
<Guest87693> you can download poweriso for linux
<Guest87693> from
<bekks> No need for crap like that.
<Guest87693> http://www.poweriso.com/download.php here
<Akuli> ew
<bekks> Guest87693: If you cant help, please dont help. Thank you.
<Guest87693> go to tools select create bootable usb
<bekks> Guest87693: Stop your unasked unwanted queries. Last warning.
<Guest87693> olscumpy i'm not asking you to follow me only , you can follow others too
<Guest87693> sorry bekks
<bekks> Guest87693: You missed your chance. *plonk*
<Guest87693> Hun????
<Guest87693> hahaha bekks
<olscumpy> dd: failed to open ‘dev/sdb’: No such file or directory
<Guest87693> bekk wood pekk
<olscumpy> should I have it mounted or not?
<Guest87693> ya
<Guest87693> you can do that by
<Guest87693> sudo su
<Guest87693> mkdir /media/"any name here"
<Guest87693> to make a directory
<Guest87693> and
<Akuli> olscumpy, don't listen to Guest87693
<Akuli> just awful advice
<Guest87693> mount /dev/sdb /media/"the name you typed"
<bekks> You should nit have it mounted, and apparently you dont have sdb.
<bekks> *not
<Guest87693> akuli ignored
<olscumpy> it was sdb1 when it was mounted
<Akuli> olscumpy, run lsblk, it'll show you a nice graph of your stuff
<Guest87693> ok so instead type sdb1
<Akuli> olscumpy, how did you unmount it?
<Akuli> umount /dev/sdb1 should do what you want
<Guest87693> did it worked
<Guest87693> k bye e-one
<olscumpy> yep, tried it again just in case, I dunno
<olscumpy> sudo umount /dev/sdb1 (no response, assumed it worked)
<Akuli> so, now you have it unmounted?
<Akuli> ...yes
<olscumpy> sudo dd if=ubuntu-mate-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=dev/sdb
<olscumpy> dd: failed to open ‘dev/sdb’: No such file or directory
<Akuli> oh i see
<Akuli> /dev/sdb, not dev/sdb
<Akuli> / is like C: in windows, everything is under it
<olscumpy> oh, those slashes
<Akuli> just be careful to type sdb and not sda :)
<bekks> add "bs=1M" at the end, too.
<olscumpy> I once broke terminal for a week because I had a . instead of a slash
<olscumpy> in a thing
<olscumpy> ...and that thing wasn't in ~, it was in the more powerful areas >.>
<Akuli> bekks, whats the buffer size by default?
<olscumpy> looks like it's running now, thank you
<bekks> Akuli: 512 bytes.
<Akuli> seems a bit weird that its just set like that and its not changing based on how much ram the computer has
<bekks> RAM is totally irrelevant at that point, since it is unrelated.
<Akuli> oh i see
<olscumpy> did that guest get kicked or are they still talking? i had them muted after a bit :)
<Akuli> he quit himself
<Akuli> which is also weord
<Akuli> weird
<olscumpy> will dd say something when it's done?
<bekks> It will just return to terminal.
<olscumpy> ok cool
<olscumpy> I use terminal so rarely, because mint-mate is so crazy good at suggesting things when you hit alt f2
<olscumpy> hoping that continues in ubuntu-mate
<Akuli> actually, it should display a report about how much it wrote and how fast
<Akuli> olscumpy, yes, alt+f2 box works just the same
<olscumpy> ha!
<olscumpy> so it does
<olscumpy> awesome
<Akuli> running on your ubuntu mate now?
<olscumpy> it's pretty like mint-cinnamon was, but has the "smart" / helpful features that mint-mate had
<olscumpy> mint-mate was ugly though. looked like gnome
<olscumpy> I'm running it live currently
<olscumpy> ubuntu-mate, that is
<olscumpy> thanks for the help you two!
<Akuli> you can customize mate however you want
<Akuli> just right-click the panel at the bottom and get started
<Akuli> or switch your theme.. unfortunately mint doesn't come with mate
<Akuli> oops
<Akuli> mint doesn't come with mate's themes by default :(
<olscumpy> I have my /home as a separate partition... if I just try to login after installing mint with my old user/pass, will it automatically use that user's home?
<olscumpy> er, after installing ubuntu
<Akuli> the installer will ask you to set up a new username and password, just choose what you had before
<Akuli> also choose to partition your disk manually and just use the same old partitions so you can be sure its not overwriting your /home
<olscumpy> ok, and it'll sync up?
<Akuli> it should
<olscumpy> I'd hate to lose ~/.firefox
<Akuli> then take a backup of it :)
<olscumpy> oh right
<Akuli> cp --recursive ~/.firefox /whatever/place/you/want/it/to
<olscumpy> the idea of backing up things onto the same hard drive but in a different spot never made sense before
<olscumpy> now that I might potentially break my old ~, it makes more sense :)
<bekks> Hmm, no it doesnt :)
<bekks> Potentially you are breaking more than your home, and you will lose your data and your backup
<Akuli> ...my idea was that you reinstall over everything else than /home and leave nothing but /home as it is now
<Akuli> and swap of course
<olscumpy> getting used to not having mint's "start menu"
<olscumpy> yeah, should back it up to usb stick as well I guess
<Akuli> right-click your menu at top left, unlock, drag it to the bottom panel with the wheel of your mouse
<Akuli> and you have a somewhat windows-like menu
<olscumpy> probably easier to swap back to mint to do that, but can I mount my old home directory and back it up from here in the live session?
<olscumpy> I tried to open gparted and it started the process, but not the gui, for some reason
<bekks> olscumpy: No need for using mint or whatever.
<bekks> Mount it using  live cd, back it up, done.
<Akuli> it should show up somewhere in your "Computer"
<olscumpy> hrm
<olscumpy> OH, there's 3 "start menus" (sorry for butchering the terminology)
<olscumpy> Places and System were straight invisible to my eyes lol
<Akuli> :)
<olscumpy> unable to mount location / unable to determine the program to run
<olscumpy> when I try mount / open as admin, on the hard drive
<Akuli> is your old /home not showing up in Computer?
<olscumpy> not currently, when running a live sesh from the usb stick
<olscumpy> just a Hitachi HTSnumbersnumbers
<olscumpy> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<olscumpy> mount: /dev/sda is already mounted or /mnt busy
<olscumpy> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/boooga
<olscumpy> mount: mount point /mnt/boooga does not exist
<olscumpy> http://paste2.org/YdaJbYBD
<Akuli> sudo mkdir /not/boooga
<Akuli> run mount and pastebin the output
<olscumpy> http://termbin.com/5vm9
<olscumpy> also I jotted this down at some point, I think it's related to the usb stick made with dd: "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes"
<olscumpy> but I don't think that matters for trying to mount or read my hard drive
<Akuli> i believe you want to mount a partition instead of the drive
<Akuli> for example if you want to mount sda1 you could do: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<olscumpy> ahhh
<olscumpy> I'll try that, thanks
<olscumpy> okay, I think sda8 is home, and it's mounted, but it appears to be empty
<olscumpy> I assume I need to stick my password in somewhere
<Akuli> i don't think so
<Akuli> maybe your home is something else?
<Akuli> by the way you can see what it was in /etc/fstab on your old /
<olscumpy> The device '/dev/sda5' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<olscumpy> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<olscumpy> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<olscumpy> also, Caja can't display "computer" now that I've attempted to mount all the sda#s
<Akuli> sda5 is a partition, and i'm pretty sure your stuff are on a partition
<Akuli> :D
<Akuli> umount them when you're done
<Akuli> umount /dev/whatever
<olscumpy> ok, this has been fun, but I'm booting to mint, backing up, and then installing ubuntu :)
<olscumpy> thank you for trying to help
<olscumpy> I've learned a bit!
<olscumpy> alright, got mate running, sort of
<olscumpy> at the login screen, ubuntu looks normal - there's a panel at the top, panel at the bottom, things look nice
<olscumpy> when I log in with my old user/pass, I guess the leftover bits of linux mint cause issues
<olscumpy> there's only a bottom panel, and no window manager running by default
<olscumpy> so I added "run application" to the bottom panel, and ran compiz, because it's the only window manager I know the name of
<olscumpy> what is the normal window manager, and is there a way I can reset the panels, window manager, all other visual/UI stuff, to the ubunutu-mate defaults?
<SonikkuAmerica> olscumpy: Throw out configuration files
<SonikkuAmerica> ~/.config/mate/ and ~/.config/gtk-2.0 and ~/.config/gtk-3.0 are good places to start
<olscumpy> sounds great! do you m... ah, fantastic, thank you
<olscumpy> I don't have any of those folders, which may be part of the problem
<olscumpy> I noticed the installer deleting a LOT of fonts near the end, wasn't sure whether that was normal for setting up ubuntu, or if it was trying to stay out of mint's way / avoid conflict
<olscumpy> as best as I can reconstruct what happened, ubuntu wasn't using a window manager because the setting for my mint wm was still around somewhere. with compiz running, I was able to eventually find mate-tweak, and now Marco is enabled seeing as it's the only option in the list
<olscumpy> similarly, selecting a panel layout in mate-tweak - any layout whatsoever - fixed the problem of only having one panel, and it missing many buttons
<bekks> I'd drop the old home directory, and start with a fresh, new one.
<bekks> And just copy over your data files needed, like documents, images, etc.
<olscumpy> probably should have, but at this point everything seems to be working great...
<olscumpy> http://i.imgur.com/P8jbyeI.png
<olscumpy> the idea was to keep my browser, torrents intact. I think it wasn't worth the trouble, but at this point it's already mission successful
 * olscumpy shrugs
<gboii> what good everybody, teamviewer running on rbpi 3 possible?
<ubuntu-mate> Is there a way I can get access to the Software Centre in Ubuntu Mate?
<alkisg> sudo apt install gnome-software
<ubuntu-mate> Thank you very much
<alkisg> you're welcome
<ubuntu-mate> I just started to use Linux today, any Tips on how to get started?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<oswriter> hi
<ubuntu-mate> do u speak german?
<ubuntu-mate> i need help
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<bekks> !de | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<oswriter> help with what, ubuntu-mate?
<ubuntu-mate> can u help me _
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<ubuntu-mate> german?
<ubuntu-mate> german server ?
<bekks> Still #ubuntu-de
<jim__> hello ?
<jim__> can anyone help me with a scanner ?
<jim__> first time on, not sure how this works; anyone there ?
<jim__> Hello ?
<rahtgaz> jim__: it's best if you always explain the problem and wait for an answers, instead of asking if anyone can help you
<rahtgaz> s/an/any
<jim__> ok, thanks
<jim__> I have an old cannon scanner, Lide 20,
<jim__> when i ran Ubuntu Mate live, it worked, but now won't work after installing Unbuntu Mate
<jim__> using simple scan as the program
<rahtgaz> does it list the LiDE?
<ouroumov_> jim__, I've seen scanners problems go away by installing and using "xsane"
<jim__> yes, and it acts like it's scanning but just shows a black screen instead of the scanned page
<rahtgaz> was about to suggest xsane too
<jim__> ok thanks, I'll try xsane and report back.
<rahtgaz> According to this, the LiDE 20 is fully supported: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON
<rahtgaz> good grief! Cannon makes waay too many scanners
<jim__> Well, I tried xsane; would not work at all, recognizes scanner and says it's scanning but won't move scanner bar; just returns a black image.
<jim__> However, if I start Simple Scan, it returns the scanner bar about 1/3 way, start it again, another third, once more, returns all the way.
<jim__> Then next time, it scans the image but won't return the scanner bar.
<jim__> 3 more starts, scanner bar back home and it scans again.
<jim__> Worked perfect when running the live Ubuntu Mate.
<ouroumov_> then file a bug report
<nomic> Z.Z.Z
<jim__> I removed xsane, but now i have a folder on my desktop named xsane.desktop.3RAANY that I can't delete ? how do I get rid of it ?
<rahtgaz> delete it from the terminal or caja at ~/Desktop/
<ouroumov_> It's called the "sudo make me a sandwich" method
<jim__> Newbie here, could you give me the exact command to type in the terminal ?
<rahtgaz> do you see the file in Caja under the Desktop directory?
<ouroumov_> cd Desktop && sudo rm -rf xsane.desktop.3RAANY
<jim__> I tried that but it's still there.
<jim__> Also, from the terminal, I changed the folder to Desktop, and did a ls, everything on the desktop is listed but that.
<jim__> But it does show up in Caja in the desktop folder
<jim__> When I try to move it to trash, says it can't be moved to trash.
<jim__> It's something that xsane put there, but I can't get rid of it even though I unstalled xsane.
<rahtgaz> I havne't installed xsane for a long time, but I don't recall it ever creating a directory in the Desktop. That's just weird
<nomic> z.z.z.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-28
<allanboris> hello
<allanboris> help or advice, i know sudo apt-get autoremove to remove unused dependences
<allanboris> but is there a show unused dependences command
<allanboris> on the screen
<renjie> hello
<allanboris> hello
<allanboris> do you know linux
<renjie> how to enable ssh interface? can somebody help pls ,thanks
<allanboris> no knolage on ssh at them moment
<allanboris> do you know much about command line
<allanboris> I am looking for command to show unused dependencies on the screen
<renjie> sry buddy i dk either
<allanboris> Ok
<allanboris> lote of people in this room no one talks thow
<renjie> w
<allanboris> You mean Y dont you
<renjie> 'w'
<allanboris> i do know hak5 they have great commnd line stuff and play with alot of ssh
<renjie> ('w')~
<renjie> what is hak5
<allanboris> its a pod cast online https://www.hak5.org/
<allanboris> great recource
<renjie> wow
<renjie> thank u
<renjie> and i find how to enable ssh
<renjie> just install openssh-sever
<renjie> sudo apt-get install openssh-sever
<renjie> and enjoy it
<renjie> XD
<allanboris> well off the top of my head not shore but i think you have to install some dependences
<renjie> 'w'
<allanboris> you watch hak5 and they have command line stuff i am shore they could help
<allanboris> i think they have irc chat too could #hak5
<Jack_Sparrow> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4p1-10 (zesty), package size 366 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<allanboris> hexChat, server, join server, (search for hak5) join
<renjie> anyone succeed to install nvidia driver on ubuntu mate?
<Jack_Sparrow> install nvidia-378 and nvidia prime from the package manager and reboot
<renjie> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> What
<renjie> nothing
<renjie> thank you
<renjie> i'll try it
<Jack_Sparrow> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-prime, nvidia-settings, ubuntu-drivers-common, nvidia-cg-dev, nvidia-cg-doc, nvidia-cg-toolkit, nvidia-cuda-doc, nvidia-libopencl1-304, nvidia-libopencl1-304-updates, nvidia-libopencl1-331 (and 190 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow> !find nvidia-378
<ubottu> Package/file nvidia-378 does not exist in zesty
<Jack_Sparrow> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4 (zesty), package size 10 kB, installed size 66 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<renjie> anyway im downloading the .run file from nvidia offical web site
<Jack_Sparrow> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/02/how-to-install-nvidia-375-39-378-13-via-ppa-in-ubuntu/
<renjie> thae latest driver on apt is 375
<renjie> wow thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> It is quite straight forward
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa / sudo apt update /  Both drivers will finally available for install in Additional Drivers utility.
<renjie> wow
<renjie> wow
<renjie> 'w'
<renjie> thankyou!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> I use intel but thought that might help you
<Jack_Sparrow> Just do something nice for someone else .. buy coffee for the person behind you in line etc..
<Jack_Sparrow> Linux Tips:
<Jack_Sparrow> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/Home
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight.. my bed time
<mika_> mojn
<mika_> jemand der deutsch spricht hier_
<mika_> ?
<mika_> verdammt, schonwieder eine raspberry version die verbuggt ist. habe keine startleiste.... fehler die in ext/part geschrieben werden.... ufff
<mika_> iso auf sd entpackt / in raspberrz gestartet .... bugs
<mika_> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es an der sd karte liegt... jeodch habe ich gestern noch alle bloks und sektoren einzeln auslesen lassen.... hat 40min gedauert... karte scheint ok zu sein
<mika_> komme also wieder nicht zum betreiben des blackberrys
<vlt> o_O
<mate|57258> its shit | nothing worx.
<windblow> alt + tab causes a spike in cpu usage
<windblow> 17.04
<windblow> right click on application launcher -> edit menu items; doesnt launch mozo
<dr_tron> .q
<gjhmh> My friend's laptop, having 300GB HDD and 230GB of used space, needs to be defraged. It's a windows machine (i'm trying to convince her to dual boot), 4 years old, never done a defrag before. How much time do you think it will need to finish the defrag?
<gjhmh> I'm sure it's hours, but how many, approximately?
<fan> n
<fan> fan
<lhtd> Hello everybody. I have a problem with my system not loading anymore.
<lhtd> I created a usb boot key with the same version of ubuntu-mate as installed, but there is not anymore the option "Restore system"
<lhtd> has anybody seen it around ?
<lhtd> The idea is not to lose my files or configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> boot live cd and save your files / learn to make a partition for /home
<mate|84327> Hi, any genius in here want to help me understand what I am doing wrong? I have a new usb stick and im using rufus to make the mate iso bootable, but when finished there is nothing on my usb?
<Jack_Sparrow> That should just work..
<diogenes_> mate|84327, make sure rufus detects your usb stick
<Fatalintent> I gave up using rufus and went with etcher.io
<Jack_Sparrow> Did you try to boot the usb stick..  is you bios set to uefi or legacy.. turn off fastboot etc
<diogenes_> Jack_Sparrow, maybe it's the curse of the black pearl? :)
<mate|84327> my bios is set to uefi, because  i couldnt even load windows when it was set to legacy (and no the usb did not boot neither)
<mate|84327> after trying to make the usb bootable it still says there is 100% free space on it :/ should i try some other program?
<diogenes_> mate|84327, try to write any file to the usb and see if it writes
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Dio
<gjhmh> This channel doesn't seem so helpful.
<mate|45365> doesnt umate fit in a 16gb usb anymore?
<diogenes_> mate|45365, what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amdgpu-pro
<ubottu> Package amdgpu-pro does not exist in zesty
<Fatalintent> is amdgpu-pro still worth using?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes if your card supports it
<Jack_Sparrow> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<Jack_Sparrow> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<Fatalintent> good to know, thank you
<jesie> 1234526
<jesie> 123456
<jesie> windows
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-29
<huangzhi> hello everyone
<huangzhi> good morning
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome to Mate Support
<Jack_Sparrow> Time is Relative
<huangzhi> its 8 clock am
<Jack_Sparrow> 5pm here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Germany ?
<huangzhi> chinese :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.. Welcome
<huangzhi> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> California here
<rock64> hi
<rock64> test
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome to Mate Support
<lafleurdubien> I'm having serious problems with my mouse cursor moving to the bottom right and doing a fast and extreme "zoom-in" behavior
<lafleurdubien> Has anybody had this issue or ever heard of it?
<Guest22483> HELLO
<Jack_Sparrow> We;cpme
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome
<Guest22483> i want to know how can i make netbeans work in ubuntu mate
<huangzhi> good aftertoon
<nick__> oh hi
<nick__> yess
<nick__> hiii
<mer> helllo
<mer> can any1 help me getting my audio to work
<diogenes_> what's wrong with your audio?
<mer> doesnt work
<mer> at all seems like it is not detected
<mer> i can lower it or increase it but no sound
<diogenes_> right after the installation of ubuntu?
<mer> yeh
<mer> ubuntumate
<diogenes_> has it ever worked on under linux?
<mer> no idea
<mer> bought a new laptop
<mer> installed linux right away
<diogenes_> ok, how did you test it? on youtube?>
<mer> yes
<mer> or increasing sound on laptop .. usually makes a noise
<diogenes_> ok let's try this, run in terminal: sudo apt install pavucontrol
<mer> ok done
<diogenes_> now open the menu > multimedia and open pulse audio control
<mer> yep im there
<diogenes_> go to configuration and tell me what options do you see in there
<mer> no cards available
<diogenes_> under the built-in audio?
<mer> dummy output
<diogenes_> ok now, run in terminal: sudo apt install inxi
<mer> already installed
<diogenes_> ok now run: inxi -Fxrc0
<diogenes_> after that, copy everything and paste to susepaste.org (or whatever) and share the link here
<mer> System:    Host: mer-E200HA Kernel: 4.10.0-33-generic x86_64 (64 bit gcc: 5.4.0)
<mer>            Desktop: MATE 1.12.1 (Gtk 3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3)
<mer>            Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<mer> Machine:   Mobo: ASUSTeK model: E200HA v: 1.0
<mer>            Bios: American Megatrends v: E200HA.303 date: 12/21/2016
<mer> CPU:       Quad core Intel Atom x5-Z8350 (-MCP-) cache: 1024 KB
<mer>            flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vmx) bmips: 11520
<mer>            clock speeds: max: 1920 MHz 1: 1784 MHz 2: 1632 MHz 3: 1559 MHz
<mer>            4: 1392 MHz
<diogenes_> nooo
<mer> Graphics:  Card: Intel Device 22b0 bus-ID: 00:02.0
<diogenes_> stop
<mer>            Display Server: X.Org 1.19.3 drivers: (unloaded: fbdev,vesa)
<mer>            Resolution: 1366x768@60.06hz
<diogenes_> stoppppp
<mer>            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel HD Graphics (Cherrytrail)
<diogenes_> NOT HEREEEE
<mer>            GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 17.0.7 Direct Rendering: Yes
<mer> Audio:     Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v: k4.10.0-33-generic
<mer> Network:   Card: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042
<mer>            driver: ath10k_pci bus-ID: 01:00.0
<mer>            IF: wlp1s0 state: up speed: N/A duplex: N/A mac: f0:03:8c:dd:80:67
<diogenes_> omgggg
<mer> Drives:    HDD Total Size: NA (-) ID-1: /dev/mmcblk0 model: N/A size: 31.3GB
<mer> Partition: ID-1: / size: 25G used: 5.5G (24%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/mmcblk0p2
<mer>            ID-2: swap-1 size: 4.18GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/mmcblk0p3
<mer> RAID:      No RAID devices: /proc/mdstat, md_mod kernel module present
<mer> Sensors:   None detected - is lm-sensors installed and configured?
<mer> Repos:     Active apt sources in file: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mer>            deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<mer>            deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates main restricted
<mer>            deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial universe
<mer>            deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates universe
<mer>            deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial multiverse
<mer>            deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-updates multiverse
<mer>            deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mer>            deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security main restricted
<mer>            deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security universe
<mer>            deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security multiverse
<mer>            Active apt sources in file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<mer>            deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<mer> Info:      Processes: 205 Uptime: 12 min Memory: 832.6/3844.3MB
<mer>            Init: systemd runlevel: 5 Gcc sys: N/A
<mer>            Client: Shell (bash 4.3.481) inxi: 2.2.35
<mer> ok
<mer> why >
<diogenes_> mer, not ok, at all not ok
<diogenes_> read out loud my last sentence
<mer> ok well anywas its done now
<mer> im new
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diogenes_> mer, I'm not gonna read that mess, so either paste to pastebin or don't
<diogenes_> you decide
<mer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25427102/
<diogenes_> mer, if you don't understand something like what to do or what I mean, then better ask for details and not rush in taking actions without understanding
<mer> ok the link is there
<diogenes_> ok that's better
<diogenes_> next question, did you run a fully system upgrade after installing ubuntu-mate?
<mer> yes
<diogenes_> how did you run it?
<mer> sudo apt-get install upgrade then update
<diogenes_> now run: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<diogenes_> and tell me what's going on
<mer> all 0's
<mer> done
<diogenes_> what's the last sentence in the terminal?
<mer> e && sudo apt upgrade
<mer> <diogenes_> and tell me what's going on
<mer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.]
<diogenes_> ok that's what I was asking for
<diogenes_> next step, run: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<diogenes_> and tell em what you get
<diogenes_> me*
<okno909> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<okno909> sup?
<diogenes_> maybe
<okno909> ????
<okno909> how do i relogin if i close this window?
<mer> intel-microcode
<okno909> ?
<diogenes_> mer, now run: sudo apt install intel-microcode
<diogenes_> okno909, what window what's your issue?
<okno909> if i close HexChat, and reopen, will i automatically be re-logged in?
<diogenes_> right click on the channel and check the box autologin
<diogenes_> autojoin*
<okno909> cool thx
<mer> done
<diogenes_> yw
<diogenes_> mer, now cross your fingers, reboot and come back here
<okno909> im using ubuntu mate on an rpi2
<diogenes_> cool
<andrey> привет всем
<diogenes_> привет
<andrey> поставил линух вотнезнаю как еготеперьнастроить нормально естькакие фишки
<mer> im back
<diogenes_> andrey, немного занят
<diogenes_> mer, check the sound
<mer> nope still not working
<diogenes_> mer, run: aplay -l
<diogenes_> paste to pastebin and share the link here
<mer> no sound card foud
<diogenes_> that's bad, now you gonna have to wait
<okno909> hi
<okno909> 7yay
<diogenes_> mer, do you have any precious files on your pc that you afraid to lose?
<mer> no
<diogenes_> ok then let's try this: sudo apt dist-upgrade
<mer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<diogenes_> mer, Open ‘Software & Updates’
<mer> done
<diogenes_> Select the ‘Updates‘ tab, find the section titled ‘Notify me of a new Ubuntu version‘
<mer> yep
<diogenes_> Change this from ‘For long-term support versions’ to ‘For any new version‘, click close
<mer> ok
<diogenes_> after clicking close you should be prompted to run a quick update
<mer> nope
<mer> it didnt
<diogenes_> ok run in terminal: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-30
<tgm4883> Anyone running a read-only raspberry pi? I'm trying to set this up but when I put it in read only mode it's failing to boot
<tgm4883> I was following this for setup https://github.com/Team1559/Raspberry-PI-Camera-Code/wiki/Making-a-PI-Read-Only
<tgm4883> nm figured it out
<tgm4883> was missing a mount point
<Thomas0360> Hello, I am having trouble getting my usb wifi to make a connection with ubuntu-mate 17.04 on a HP Pavilion Desktop. Would anyone have a few minutes to help me diagnose the problem?
<ncomputing> facing problem
<ncomputing> raspberry client loaded with ubuntu mate now audio is not coming
<ncomputing> someone please help
<Helios> Hello, has anyone had issues with AppArmor module not loading? Invoking all profiles to complain returns "interface file missing. (Kernel needs AppArmor 2.4 compatibility patch.)"
<Thomas123> Hello All, Has anyone experienced constant disconnect with Ubuntu-Mate 17.04 and USB WIFI? The wifi seems to work, I see the wireless ssid and it asks for a password and will fail if incorrect but as soon as the wifi connects it disconnects.
<Thomas123> Wondering if anyone might know a fix for this.
<sixwheeledbeast> You certain Ubuntu is to blame for the disconnect? What model USB adapter?
<caleb_> hello!
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, I have tried 3 different ones. I just got a new one last night that was supposed to be ubuntu compatible but it does exactly the same thing.  Belkin Model F9L1101v1, Sabrent USB 2.0 Wireless 802.11g Adapter (USB-G802) and a  Panda 300Mbps Wireless N USB Adapter
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, actually a few days ago I tried a linksys usb wifi as well. They all seem to load correctly, show the available networks but will not make a connection.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, tried the copy and paste password in case it was because of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=767321. Tried making changes to the system in regards to this article. https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/stop-network-disconnecting-in-ubuntu/829
<ubottu> Gnome bug 767321 in nm-applet "nm-applet timeout on lengthy password input -> clicking 'connect' does nothing" [Normal,New]
<sixwheeledbeast> How odd. Never really had to use a USB adapter before TBH. Just wondering if the device was proven on something else.
<zero_> is there an offtopic chat?
<zero_> don't want to be scolded for derping in support chat
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, yes, one I took from the exact same model computer that is running kubuntu 16. The others I used in the past. Not the new one.
<Thomas123> ubottu, I seen that bug and the workaround but it had no affect.
<ubottu> Thomas123: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sixwheeledbeast> I so do you get a connection and then drop out or do you never establish?
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, It shows the available networks, I select the one I use and try to connect, enter password and it tries for about 15 seconds then shows disconnected.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, If I type the wrong password it makes me to have to retype it so it is trying to authenticate.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, maybe I will try to download the ubuntu-mate 16 and see if it will work.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, I really like Ubuntu Mate. This is my second full week without windows. Not going back. My laptop is running it and my desktop.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, I am wondering if possible the issue is with the Computer I am trying to install mate on. I tried on two hp pavilion elites that are a few years old.
<sixwheeledbeast> Are drivers required?
<sixwheeledbeast> Is there no built in WiFi?
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, I don't think so. It does show available connections, wifi is enabled and will try to authenticate. I tried different settings just in case but nothing seemed to make a difference.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, not on hp pavilions I have.
<sixwheeledbeast> I assume wired lan is ok?
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, One is running kubuntu 16 with one of the usb adapters though and it has worked no problem.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast. I have not tried as I don't have wired in the office here but it probably is a good idea to run a cord from the router to see.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast. Going to see if i can test the wired lan and update to see if it helps.
<sixwheeledbeast> I think that's a could idea also check for additional drivers etc
<sixwheeledbeast> s/could/good/
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, It connected to lan without issue. but while trying to do software upgrade I notice - Ubuntu 17.04 update error “ waiting for unattended-upgr to exit ”
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, going to see about fixing that and see if it helps.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, So did all the updates, verified packages and did a fix to be sure nothing was broken or missing. Still has the same issue. I may just have to try to go up to 17.10 or back down to 16.x to see if it helps.
<sixwheeledbeast> Can you see the adapter in the connection settings?
<sixwheeledbeast> What does it show in lsusb?
<sixwheeledbeast> Thomas123: how are you doing? Did you see ^^
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, where should I look? I do see wireless connections that are available but not the adapter. I ran sudo lshw and see the adapter there.
<sixwheeledbeast> Does it show a driver? The only thing I can think of is drivers. Seems odd they would be included in kubuntu but not ubuntu
<sixwheeledbeast> Did you look in System > Prefs > Hardware > Additional Drivers?
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, It was Kubuntu 16 I think on the other machine. I will check for the driver. You think it is the wrong driver maybe? It has to have some driver and be working at least enough to see the wireless connection and authenticate.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, thank you for your help. I really appreciate it. I did already add those additional drivers. Nothing for network there, just video and something for Intel Firmware.
<sixwheeledbeast> Intel microcode I imagine.
<sixwheeledbeast> None of the adapter you have mentioned are listed as supported on Ubuntu wiki. However, the Sabrent one is suppose to work via ndiswrapper.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EQT0YK2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 said it was compatible but may not actually be. I am going to test them on this machine and see if they work.
<sixwheeledbeast> If you want to try ndiswrapper here's the driver for Windows there is no native linux one on the website https://www.sabrent.com/download/usb-g802-windows-drivers/
<sixwheeledbeast> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, thanks, actually downloading ubuntu 16.04 lts to see if it picks up. I was going to try on this machine but I have no idea how to temporarily turn off my current wireless. lol
<sixwheeledbeast> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper that was the page that I was expecting
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, worse case I can set up my extra router and use it as a hotspot and connect that way if needed.
<sixwheeledbeast> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down ?
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, ah, so just use ifconfig wlan0 down replacing wlan0 with apdater name?
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, I was messing with that on the other machine trying to see why wireless would not work. Now it makes sense why I was doing it. lol
<sixwheeledbeast> This is to "temporary disconnect your wlan connection"
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, I read somewhere to do just the opposite to make sure it was up and running but when you mentioned it, it now makes sense what I was actually doing.
<sixwheeledbeast> ifconfig wlan0 up to reconnect with wlan0
<sixwheeledbeast> interfaces start at 0 if you only have one it will be wlan0 your lan will be eth0 for example.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, ah ok. So you don't have to add the name that shows up in the lshw command for the wireless, you target it with wlan0 for first wlan, wlan1 for second, etc?
<sixwheeledbeast> yep
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, Thanks. I was using the command wrong then.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, so Ubuntu 16.04 LTS does work with those adapters.
<sixwheeledbeast> Interesting.
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, hopefully, It will work itself out. New upgrades I will try a Ubuntu-Mate LiveCD and see if it is fixed.
<sixwheeledbeast> Is this Ubuntu 16.04 LTS not Ubuntu-Mate 16.04 LTS?
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, yes
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, I can try that as well and see if it works.
<sixwheeledbeast> I'd say start there.
<oterrivel> hello
<Thomas123> hello
<Thomas123> sixwheeledbeast, ok
<oterrivel> i have a djvu file, i've opened it with atril reader but it doesn't have content menu. Should I try other djvu reader or I am in trouble since it has 700 pages
<oterrivel> was I clear?
<Thomas123> oterrivel, I am not real familiar with atril. Is it strictly a command line tool? What would be the concern with using something different with a gui, you think it will choke on the 700 pages?
<oterrivel> atril is a pdf djvu document viewer
<oterrivel> i will try later
<oterrivel> thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> what version Atril?
<sixwheeledbeast> oh
<sixwheeledbeast> If they pop back and I am away point them to https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=840324
<ubottu> Debian bug 840324 in atril "atril: Atril does not open djvu files" [Important,Fixed]
<Thomas123> I think oterrivel was saying there was no content menu. I was thinking atril was a command line tool and might be a little more limited. Something like qpdfview may work better.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-08-31
<Guest43790> Hello everybody
<lsmith_> first time install, on r-pi
<lsmith_> default browser Firefox crashes on run, even after update/upgrade
<Thomas_123> Hello all, are there other IRC Channels for Ubuntu or Linux in general where one could join and follow along and maybe learn from?
<diogenes_> official ubuntu channel
<lsmith_> wondering, anyone else have a failed firefox install on fresh install to raspberry pi?
<Thomas_123> diogenes_, thank you.
<diogenes_> yw
<lsmith_> is my chat visible?
<Akuli> yes lsmith_
<Akuli> Thomas_123, there's also ##linux
<lsmith_> ok, thanks for that,
<Thomas_123> Akuli, Thank you.
<Akuli> lsmith_, how did it fail? just doesn't run when you try to start it?
<lsmith_> crashes immediately on start
<Akuli> run it from terminal
<lsmith_> start of browser.
<lsmith_> kk
<Akuli> press ctrl+alt+t, type firefox, press enter
<Akuli> does it display anything on the terminal?
<lsmith_> ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 1904
<lsmith_> ExceptionHandler::SendContinueSignalToChild sent continue signal to child
<lsmith_> ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal...
<lsmith_> then crash window pops up.
<Akuli> this doesn't seem like a problem with ubuntu mate
<lsmith_> this is on Ubuntu mate
<Akuli> yes, but seems to be firefox's fault
<Akuli> you could figure out where you're supposed to report firefox bugs
<lsmith_> ok fair enough.  Ill try and put chrome onto it
<Akuli> chromium will actually work
<lsmith_> the bug autoreported.
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> run this on terminal:   sudo apt install chromium
<lsmith_> so, apt-get install chromium  ?
<Akuli> afaik full chrome isn't available on raspberry pi
<Akuli> yes
<lsmith_> Package chromium is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lsmith_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lsmith_> is only available from another source
<lsmith_> However the following packages replace it:
<lsmith_>   chromium-bsu
<lsmith_> E: Package 'chromium' has no installation candidate
<lsmith_> so then the bsu one...
<diogenes_> bsu is a game
<diogenes_> not a browser
<lsmith_> :/   hmmm
<lsmith_> catch 22, i'll go google up the right package from another omputer.
<lsmith_> ah-ha!  chromium-browser
<lsmith_> thanks for the tip then... I could have tried to browse with a game all morning.  :)
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> lsmith_, you could also try Epiphany, Iceweasel and Midori
<lsmith_> Iceweasel sounds like my kinda browser.
<lsmith_> fire?  fox?  I get it....
<diogenes_> icewessel is a debia rebrading of firefox so you could try it
<lsmith_> first day in Unbuntu, heady times.
<diogenes_> try all of then and see which one you like best
<lsmith_> well, chromuim works.  I'll message the maintainer of the r-pi packaging, FireFox may not be the best one to go with.
<lsmith_> least it's not Edge!!!
<diogenes_> haha
<lsmith_> I'd rather have firefox that crashes, than edge that works.
<diogenes_> agree
<lsmith_> well thanks guys/gals.  I'm off to the races.
<diogenes_> yw
<Thomas_123> lsmith_, have a great day.
<Thomas_123> If we create a windows vm using virtualbox on one machine and move or clone it to another machine does it cause issues with the vm? I have moved a vm from one install to another on the same machine without issue but curious if it breaks down moving it to a new machine.
<Akuli> i have never tried it but i don't see why it would break
<Thomas_123> Akuli, I was just curious as switching of hardware can cause a normal windows machine issues but was thinking in a vm, the hardware would stay the same. I just made the switch to linux as my daily driver about two weeks ago. I have really only my password manager in windows I am still getting data moved over from.
<Thomas_123> Akuli, It is still nice having the ability to jump into a windows vm and run a program like xnview for example. Had to convert and resize a jump drive of images the other day and was a little lost. Tried the linux version of xnview but it was slow and seemed to be missing stuff.
<Thomas_123> Akuli, imagamagick looks great but need to learn how it works before taking on anything to big with it.
<Akuli> at least you won't run out of features with imagemagick
<Thomas_123> Akuli, no I really look forward to learning to use it properly.
<Akuli> gui or command-line?
<Thomas_123> Akuli, if though winxp and win8.1 boot in like 12sec or less in vm I really don't care to use it unless I really need it.
<Thomas_123> Akuli, Is there a gui for imagemagick?
<Akuli> it has a thingy i guess you could call a gui
<Akuli> i have never tried to use it, seems weird to me
<Thomas_123> Akuli, I am thinking just learn to write scripts for it will be best.
<Akuli> ok :)
<Thomas_123> Akuli, Started going through a lot of tutorials on gimp and inkscape and so happy to dump adobe.
<Akuli> i don't need imagemagick often but when i do need it it's nice to have something with a command-line interface
<Thomas_123> Akuli, I think that learning to get the mindset of using the commandline when possible over a gui is something I am working on. Even though I started with computers with dos, windows has somewhat changed my approach to getting things done.
<Thomas_123> Akuli, I have loved using the terminal so far in linux and am starting to see the benefits of it over always looks for a gui program to get something done.
<nik_> Hi who's up?
<nik_> Hi, who's up?
<nik_> Seems a dead room to me
<diogenes_> nik_, welcome to the black pearl
<nik_> Yoooooooooooo
<nik_> What's the black pearl???
<diogenes_> ghost pirate ship
<nik_> OMG
<nik_> Really where are the ghostss?
<diogenes_> don't ask, it's dangerous
<ouroumov_> We're here
<nik_> Glad to be here then >:D<
<flexiondotorg>  https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-artful-beta1/
<Gallomimia> what kind of craziness have i heard about in the last few months? i've been offline and away from ubuntu-mate for a long time
<ouroumov_> Gallomimia, what crazyness in particular?
<Gallomimia> well for now i'll ride right over the part that is systemd discussion, but i'm interested to know what it means that ubuntu vanilla is adopting gnome3
<ouroumov_> Meh, that's not an Ubuntu MATE problem, and boy indeed you've been away for a while. Are you aware Ubuntu Phone is dead too?
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna sleep, good night.
<Gallomimia> ah. sort of....
<Gallomimia> g'night. its late there eh? here's its 2pm
<ouroumov_> 11PM in France, gotta get up at 5. ^^
<ouroumov_> You can check out the release notes for the various releases if you want to catch up on the evolution of Ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov_> Cheers
<mate|76750> is there a website maintainer in here? if so the link for the beta torrent is wrong
<flexiondotorg> mate|76750: Thanks. Fixing now.
<flexiondotorg> mate|76750: The magnet links should be good though.
<mate|76750> i figured out which it should be so i used the normal one :)
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-01
<Polimatio> Hello there! I get a different SHA256 checksum from the one posted in the downloads page for the 32 bit version of Ubuntu MATE 16.04.3. I have already redownloaded and checked both the direct download and the torrent. I also re-checked the torrented file. Is it wrong?
<Polimatio> Should I ask somewhere else?
<Polimatio> I guess the number of people who use IRC nowadays is about the same number of people that verify their downloads... Thanks anyway!
<mate|34680> Bonjour à toutes et à tous, J'ai un problème avec le programme intégré post-it. Il ne s'affiche plus. Qand je tente de le démarrer, ça ne réagi pas. Au départ, il à fonctionné deux ou trois jours puis plus rien.
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mate|9249> Hi everyone. The "post-it" program in ubuntu mate doesn't work. It does works two or three days and after that, nothing else are showed. When i try to launch the little software, it doesn't respond.
<mate|9249> someone here ?
<mate|9249> hello ?
<mpak> Привет всем! Есть кто нибудь разбирающийся в убунту-майт?
<ouroumov_> !ru | mpak
<ubottu> mpak: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mpak> thankyou
<ouroumov_> no problem
<DarkJarris> huh, thats neat
<ouroumov_> DarkJarris, standard ubuntu channel bot function, works with a lot of languages
<DarkJarris> yeah, just looking through the channel listings, didnt notice theres a ton of them
<DarkJarris> i just typed ubuntu-mate and kept my fingers crossed :P
<mosasaur> I have a weird question I hope it's OK
<mosasaur> my desktop is LXDE but I let nemo handle it
<mosasaur> I have disable the lxde desktop handling
<mosasaur> it's great but I can't seem to set a wallpaper
<mosasaur> so what are the utilities mate uses to set wallpapers
<ouroumov_> mosasaur, we use caja
<mosasaur> ouroumov_: what is caja
<ouroumov_> mosasaur, the file manager
<mosasaur> oops
<mosasaur> I thought you guys used nemo :(
<ouroumov_> nope
<mosasaur> thanks anyway. I wonder how I came to think that
<mosasaur> I guess I was barking up the wrong tree, I should asking cinnamon people
<ouroumov_> yup
<mosasaur> but now I'm here, can caja also handle the desktop?
<ouroumov_> mosasaur, that's what it does in Ubuntu MATE
<mosasaur> thanks!
<DarkJarris> So, I'm not sure if this is a Ubuntu MATE thing specifically, or Ubuntu, or just Linux in general, but This time round installing Ubuntu MATE i decided to check the "encrpyt entire harddrive" option, when i turn on now, the screen stays powered off, I enter my encryption password and press enter (all blindly) and itll then boot up fine
<DarkJarris> if i press enter at the black screen, i get the prompt to enter my encryption key (along with a failed attempt because of empty password)
<DarkJarris> Is that something I can change? I'd like to be able to see what I'm doing :P
<ouroumov_> DarkJarris, interesting
<ouroumov_> DarkJarris, if I follow you can't see what you type in the first time only?
<DarkJarris> that's certainly an appropriate word
<DarkJarris> correct
<DarkJarris> if i type in my password correctly blindly, the system boots fine. if i get it wrong, the screen activates and shows me a "bad password" style message, and a prompt to try again
<ouroumov_> So first off that's an issue with the Ubuntu base, but I recommend you try and remove "quiet splash" from your boot command in /etc/default/grub and see if that's easier to see stuff.
<DarkJarris> alright
<ouroumov_> (You need to use the command sudo update-grub after that)
<DarkJarris> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<DarkJarris> so just leave that as empty string?
<ouroumov_> change that to =""
<ouroumov_> yeah just remove quiet splash
<ouroumov_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<DarkJarris> alright, done, and sudo update-grub has been run
<ouroumov_> should allow for verbose non-graphical boot
<DarkJarris> righto, i'll give it a go now
<DarkJarris> that fixed it ouroumov_, thanks.
<DarkJarris> an odd issue, but easily worked around]
<ouroumov_> DarkJarris, might be worth making a bug report for though
<DarkJarris> should I file it with MATE or Ubuntu?
<DarkJarris> I'd say Ubuntu base makes more sense
<ouroumov_> With ubuntu, I'd say against Linux because I don't know any better
<ouroumov_> There's a chance it's hardware related since I haven't seen that before
<ouroumov_> DarkJarris, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using btw?
<DarkJarris> 15.04 64bit
<ouroumov_> 15?
<DarkJarris> yeah... i forgot to upgrade lol
<DarkJarris> didnt want to wait to download the latest cause our download speed here sucks
<DarkJarris> meant to install and then upgrade, apparently i forgot that part
<ouroumov_> You're gonna have quite a lot of download to do to update
<DarkJarris> just my luck hah
<DarkJarris> well, i can leave it running over the weekend doing it i guess
<DarkJarris> i was on a broken OpenSUSE install before so at least i have a functioning system in the meantime
<ouroumov_> You should really consider downloading the LTS though, 16.04.3
<ouroumov_> We have torrents available on the website
<ouroumov_> I've just set my server to seed on the LTS torrents, I'd forgotten to do it.
<DarkJarris> ive got 16.04.3 on my home pc, but this laptop i didnt have the dvd to hand
<DarkJarris> im planning on it though for sure
<DarkJarris> hm, if i download the 16.04.3 via torrent, can i update from that?
<DarkJarris> i seem to remember some kind of "upgrade from dvd drive" option, but its been a long time since i looked at that
<ouroumov_> Uh, I don't think so. I think it's better to reinstall, and easier if you have a separate /home partition
<DarkJarris> fair enough
<DarkJarris> quick google says that its possible but really prone to breaking because it ruins your dependencies and really not ideal
<DarkJarris> its also mostly older versions showing up, like 10.04
<DarkJarris> so im just gunna not risk it
<alkisg> Upgrade from 10.04 to 16.04?!
<DarkJarris> sorry, that was badly worded
<DarkJarris> 10.04 to 12.04, etc
<DarkJarris> old threads
<alkisg> What do you have now that you want to upgrade?
<alkisg> Ah 15.04 it was up
<alkisg> Didn't read that far up :)
<DarkJarris> im on 15.04 yeah
<DarkJarris> heh
<alkisg> You'd need to go via 15.10 first
<alkisg> I.e. 2 upgrades
<DarkJarris> oh, that'd suck
<DarkJarris> i'll probably just clean reinstall in the end
<DarkJarris> i dont actually have much data on this laptop anyway
<alkisg> You can keep all the data in a subfolder
<alkisg> e.g. boot from a live cd and run: mkdir /mnt/backup/; mv /mnt/* /mnt/backup
<alkisg> And then install, while keeping everything...
<DarkJarris> just looking through now, the only file ive actually got is discord-0.0.2.deb
<DarkJarris> i hink itd actually take longer to do a backup, than to just download discord again
<DarkJarris> but thanks for telling me thats an option that exists
<thomas_123> Is anyone familiar with Aptik? Does it work in a situation where you clean install to a upgraded version of ubuntu or will it attempt to restore outdated packages that is backed up?
<DarkJarris> sorry, nope.
<sixwheeledbeast> I wouldn't use something like Aptik, probably use dpkg and apt.
<christian_> hey
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, something like what is explained here? https://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages
<sixwheeledbeast> Rarely need to do it, but that's how I'd go about it. Last time I had a list of packages I needed on top of the default ones and apt'ed them all.
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, what happens if you upgrade or if packages are upgraded, will it restore the updated packages or outdated ones?
<sixwheeledbeast> A clean install when it rarely happens is normally the time I remove stuff I don't use any more.
<sixwheeledbeast> An upgrade isn't a complete new system. It would only remove any conflicting or unrequired packages
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, probably a good idea. I just wondered what happens if system crashes during an upgrade and you can't get it back. I had a machine with kubuntu that just had a large upgrade and it would not boot back into the desktop.
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, just want to be sure I have a good method in place to recover a system without spending all day re-downloading and setting themes and settings.
<sixwheeledbeast> Recommended to take a backup of /home in case stuff goes wrong. Events like that are unlikely.
<sixwheeledbeast> I am happy with MATE because I need to change minimal settings OOTB
<sixwheeledbeast> Settings should be in /home anyway
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, true but in two weeks I have had the kubuntu upgrade crash the system and ended up destroying the grub on my laptop. Both I was able to repair without lose and the grub was user error removing another older ubuntu.
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, but I tend to fiddle with to much trying to learn what I can. lol
<sixwheeledbeast> Fiddling with systems you need isn't advised. Especially the parts required for booting.
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, I have 5 desktops, 2 laptops and 6 tablets ... so there is always a go to machine.
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, most everything is converted to linux or android at this point except one desktop and one tablet.
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, I just converted my main system to linux two weeks ago and ended up having issues getting it to dual boot with windows 10. I will eventually just remove the windows 10 anyhow but kept it until everything I needed has been transferred over.
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, I am very happy with the switch though. Only thing I miss is GW2 but have been so busy that I would not have had time to play anyhow.
<sixwheeledbeast> I recall. I still believe installing the Win10 system in a VM would be the better option if you need it.
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, I think so as well. I have win8.1 in a vm and winxp for right now. I need to try win10. This is an Alienware machine and the os recovery disk does not seem to do anything. I downloaded an iso for it from dell but have not tried that yet.
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, I am not sure I will need windows at all once I get my password database moved over. GW2 would be nice but I could live without it.
<thomas_123> sixwheeledbeast, I am ditching Adobe and don't use MS Office so not much else I really need.
<RafiLinux> Hi all
<diogenes_> hi
<RafiLinux> Playing Sky Roque and it's free awesome.
<heisenberg> hello hello
<heisenberg> anyone here active right now?
<heisenberg> anyone...
<bobe> maybe (:
<heisenberg> yey
<heisenberg> hi bobe
<heisenberg> im looking for directions to do internet conenction sharing
<heisenberg> using two wifi cards - the laptop internal one, and the usb dongle that is connected and working on the laptop
<heisenberg> no access to wired ethernet
<heisenberg> goal is to get internet connection sharing setup with laptop nic as the source, and usb nic as the one shared to other wifi devices
<heisenberg> no clear way to do it on gui
<ouroumov_> Hello heisenberg
<heisenberg> hello ouroumov
<ouroumov_> heisenberg, I'm checking stuff out
<heisenberg> thanks :D
<heisenberg> im trying to read the onlince docs as well, the usual samples is using wired-->wireless, and wireless->wired
<heisenberg> i tried doing the same method, but it seems that ubuntu thinks wirelss-->wirelss is not possible
<ouroumov_> heisenberg, I don't see why it wouldn't be possible.
<ouroumov_> I don't know what onlince is though
<ouroumov_> Are you not using network manager?
<heisenberg> im using the default ubuntu mate 1604
<heisenberg> not really sure if this is network manager
<heisenberg> but i didnt install any other networking tool or whatver
<ouroumov_> heisenberg, when you create your hotspot, you can choose the interface: https://i.imgur.com/rumZCdm.png
<heisenberg> yup, we have the same gui
<heisenberg> and i did choose the other interface
<heisenberg> i chose the interface that is not connected to the internet to be the hotspot
<ouroumov_> Have you tired switching them around? I seem to recall not all wifi NICs can do broadcast.
<ouroumov_> Also, what have you done to troubleshoot? Did you look at the routes? Ping test? That kind of thing?
<heisenberg> ive tried switching them in the gui config
<heisenberg> im not able to see the hotspot wifi turn on at all
<ouroumov_> Hmm, I'm gonna try it with an USB dongle that I never used for anything, gimme a moment.
<heisenberg> thanks man for taking the time to help on this
<pencilcase> hi im needing some help
<ouroumov_> hi pencilcase
<ouroumov_> heisenberg, yeah I can't immediately get it to work either, will try a bit more stuff after I eat.
<heisenberg> haha
<heisenberg> i mean that in a good comforting way for both of us :)
<heisenberg> i thought i was crazy
<heisenberg> thanks so much ouroumov
<ouroumov_> Before I forget: did you make sure there was no network conflict? Default network for a connection sharing is 10.42.0.0/24 with the router @ 10.42.0.1
<heisenberg> i dont want to mess with some older posts about using Firestarter - there was a note that its no longer maintained
<heisenberg> my internet source wifi gets 192.168.200.x
<ouroumov_> So no conflict, okay.
<ouroumov_> heisenberg, still no joy here
<heisenberg> its ok mate
<heisenberg> i think ill boot to windows later :D
<heisenberg> my goal is to packet capture data transmitted by my phone
<heisenberg> im pretty sure ethernet to wifi will work just fine, but im too lazy to run a cable from laptop to wifi router :D
<heisenberg> at least im not crazy :D
<heisenberg> but many many thanks for your time
<ouroumov_> Ethernet to wifi works just fine indeed
<heisenberg> really appreciate your looking into this man
<ouroumov_> But this should work too, there's no good reason why not
<heisenberg> you have a good weekend mate
<ouroumov_> thanks, you too
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-02
<os2mac> Hi everyone, Just built ubuntu-mate as a VBox VM and started playing around with the different layouts in Mate Tweak. after I did that I notice that the Software Boutique and the Welcome screen when opened are blank.
<os2mac> is that a known issue or is this a bug that needs to be reported?
<trucker> hola
<trucker> como estas amigos?
<revolver> hola
<revolver> se puede hacer mineria con ubuntu mate y rasperry pi 3?
<mate|66472> Hello
<mate|66472> There is someone can help me ?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-03
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<asciime> Hello
<asciime> I really like ubuntu mate!
<emanuele> ciao
<Guest12143> ok grazie
<latitude> Need help installing linux on another device
<diogenes_> and?
<latitude> I have a USB stick with the .iso on it but it will not install on the other device. How do I make another one with the same USB stick
<diogenes_> what other device
<latitude> Just another PC
<diogenes_> does the usb boot?
<latitude> not anymore
<latitude> I just get messages on the screen
<diogenes_> which says?
<latitude> I will check brb
<latitude> its says the data is corrupted
<latitude> SQUASHFS error
<latitude> how can i erase a USB stick that has an .iso on it and has been configure to boot from??
<latitude> Can anyone help me make a linux USB boot stick so I can install linux on another PC
<latitude> My .iso USB linux boot stick is corrupted how can I remake it?
<latitude> Can anyone help me. Thank you in advance
<vlt> latitude: Download the iso and write it to the usb drive using tools like pv, dd or just cat.
<vlt> latitude: You might need root permissions (sudo) to write to /dev/your_stick
<latitude> I'm downloading the .iso right now. I'm saving it to my current linux machine for later.
<latitude> Do I need special software to make a bootable USB stick so I can install in on another PC
<latitude> it*
<la> i
<la> hi
<jc-informatica> ola. boa noite.. alguem do Brazil ????
<jc-informatica> ??
<jc-informatica> from brazil.... ???
<mate|51431> will any Firefox release above 44 work with Ubuntu mate 15.04?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-27
<RedPandaNL> Hey folks. Would anyone be willing te help me out with a problem I'm experiencing running Ubuntu Mate on a Raspberry Pi 2?
<RedPandaNL> I shelved my Raspberry for a year or so, and now I wanted to start using it again. Internet is working fine, but 'sudo apt-get update' results in 404 not found errors. Lots of em.
<m4t> which ver ubuntu?
<m4t> it's possible the mirror disappeared
<RedPandaNL> Linux M-PI 4.1.13-v7+ #826 SMP PREEMPT Fri Nov 13 20:19:03 GMT 2015 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<m4t> RedPandaNL: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<RedPandaNL> damn, I'm so rusty.. i forgot how to select and copy something from the file in vim :P
<RedPandaNL> I'm gonna go against my own rule and do it in the desktop environment
<RedPandaNL> https://pastebin.com/ehfrW3X5
<RedPandaNL> btw I also tried some stuff from a Google search. for example I tried 'sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists ~/Documents' and then run update again, without any luck
<alkisg> RedPandaNL: I just came,what is the problem?
<alkisg> apt doesn't work?
<RedPandaNL> nope, none of the commands like 'update; install -f; upgrade; dist-upgrade; purge; autoremove', etc. don't work
<RedPandaNL> update results in 404's and the others tell me there is nothing to update,remove, etc
<RedPandaNL> internet is fine, btw. And I'm pretty sure there is no proxy in my setup.
<RedPandaNL> I just grabbed this Raspberry PI 2 after having it shelved for well over a year
<RedPandaNL> https://pastebin.com/ehfrW3X5 <- here's my /etc/apt/sources.list
<m4t> uhm you can do this RedPandaNL
<m4t> replace all occurrences of http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<m4t> its removed from the main archives
<alkisg> Yeah wily isn't officially supported anymore, do point to the old-releases
<alkisg> And better yet, reinstall with some supported version
<m4t> i dunno about the ports.ubuntu.com urls
<m4t> RedPandaNL: unless you're particularly attached to the configuration/contents of the sd card, it'd be a lot faster to just reimage the sd card with a newer ver of ubuntu
<RedPandaNL> yeah I kinda was afraid of that :) However, after replacing us.archives with old-releases, I am getting some Get's now finally though. But misses on the ports.* url again indeed.
<alkisg> There's no ports url for wily anymore, you need to remove all those
<alkisg> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/
<alkisg> Only precise, trusty, xenial, artful, bionic, cosmic there
<RedPandaNL> thank you alkisg!
<RedPandaNL> I tried cleaning up the sources.list a little bit more but in the end I couldn't update or install anything.
<alkisg> RedPandaNL: for the next time, use lts releases,they last a lot longer (5 years)
<alkisg> E.g. 16.04 or 18.04
<RedPandaNL> I'll backup my scripts and stuff and then start anew :) I guess that would be good for me to freshen up on my linux knowledge
<RedPandaNL> good tip
<RedPandaNL> I wanted to dive in like a pro, when I installed this over 2 years ago. But I guess I'm the kind of user that needs LTS to hold my hand :P
<alkisg> It's not just that. Developers don't care much about non-lts releases, after the next release comes out
<alkisg> So they don't get as much support, so pro or not, they're a bit troublesome
<RedPandaNL> Nor should they I suppose. And I'm just not experienced enough to work around all that stuff :)
<RedPandaNL> Thanks again Alkisg!
<Talikka> Are there people here who can speak Somali, Swedish, Finnish, Estonian or Russian?
<sixwheeledbeast> Use respective ubuntu channels for that
<Talikka> Aha are there for MATE also? But yes indeed, thanks for the tip. I seem not to get the obvious. :)
<sixwheeledbeast> Not as far as I am aware. If the system/question is Ubuntu, flavour should be irrelevant for a lot of questions.
<Talikka> I am interested in specially MATE users and localization. I am trying to get funding for projects that decrease digital marginalization by refurbishing old computers with Ubuntu MATE. I have succeeded a little and now something bigger might be forming. Here's a short description of the workshops and Ubuntu (MATE) in general in a few languages.
<Talikka> http://akutalikka.vapaavuoro.uusisuomi.fi/kulttuuri/254623-ubuntu-tyopaja-easy-computer-using-and-recycling-workshop-in-hameenlinna
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-28
<Belial> anyone get the hexchat indicator working in 18.04.1?
<Belial> doesn't seem to show. only thunderbird is showing as a message indicator. hexchat indicator is installed.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-29
<Knight_Of_Wars> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-08-31
<Ntemis> guys i need to stop mate welcome every time i boot
<Ntemis> has become a pita
<Ntemis> who removed the tick box?
<Ntemis> i want to ban him
<m4t> Ntemis: uhm maybe try 'apt-get purge ubuntu-mate-welcome'
<m4t> idk though i don't have it installed and never have afaik
<m4t> bl
<m4t> bbl*
<Ntemis> thanks m4t
<Ntemis> that should do it but still a bug for offering no option to stop running on every boot
<sixwheeledbeast> They are snap packages now IIRC? (re mate-welcome/boutique etc) I didn't install snap packages when I upgraded to 18.04.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-02
<blue1> why doesn't the latest version of firefox not run on ubuntu-mate (v 61).  It is in the repo but it will not run.  And will they ever release an 18.04 version of mate, instead of the current 16.04? -- these are mate specific question.
<Talikka> Sorry?
<Talikka> I just upgraded 16.04.4 to 18.04.1 - and Ubuntu MATE 18.04 has been available many months already (both 32 and 64 bit).
<Talikka> Is it permitted to found an association such as "Ubuntu MATE Finland" or will it be required to acquire a permission from Canonical or some other authority? I intend to help decrease digital marginalization with the help of a new association and some other methods as well.
<sixwheeledbeast> no problems with firefox 61.0.1 64 here. I am guessing from your comments you are on Rpi then?
